# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  ΑΓΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ E-BAY

## jim philips

Καλημερα σε ολους,εχω για επαγγελματικη χρηση 1 κολλιτηρι weller WHS-40D και ενα πολυμετρο protek 506 και ειμαι ικανοποιημενος αλλα εχω βρει και θελω να αγορασω απο το ebay ενα πολυμετρο fluke και ενα weller σταθμο ,εχει καποιος εμπειρια απο αγορες μεσω του e-bay?θα ημουν υποχρεος αν  με ενημερωνε για την διαδικασια,ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα..

----------


## moutoulos

Βγάζεις μια Prepaid Card (Τ. Κύπρου), και την δηλώνεις στο PayPal.
To 99.9% των πληρωμών στο eBay, γίνεται με PayPal.

----------


## ConX.

Prepaid κάρτες προσφέρουν σχεδόν όλες οι τράπεζες αυτή την στιγμή επομένως όποια διευκολύνει εσένα (αν έχεις ήδη λογαριασμούς ταμιευτηρίου, ebanking κλπ) διάλεξε.

Επίσης να έχεις υπόψη σου όταν επιλέγεις κάποιον πωλητή από το ebay, να βλέπεις την βαθμολογία του (πόσες θετικές αγοροπωλησίες έχει κάνει)[1], το που βρίσκεται (εγώ δεν επιλέγω εκτός Ε.Ε. γιατί δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με τελωνεία), να υπολογίζεις το τελικό ποσό που θα χρειαστεί να πληρώσεις (κόστος αντικειμένου+κόστος μεταφορικών+χρεώσεις για το συνάλλαγμα+χρέωση για φόρτιση προπληρωμένης) και φυσικά τις λεπτομέρειες για το αντικείμενο καθώς και την κατάσταση του (χρησιμοποιημένο ή καινούργιο).

Λεπτομερέστερα για την δήλωση της κάρτας σου στην PayPal, πρέπει πρώτα να φτιάξεις νέο λογαριασμό (https://www.paypal.com/gr/cgi-bin/we...gistration-run) προσθέτοντας όλα τα στοιχεία σου και στην συνέχεια να κάνεις την δήλωση της κάρτας. Για να ενεργοποιηθεί η κάρτα η PayPal σου χρεώνει ένα μικρό ποσό (δεν θυμάμαι τι ποσό) και στην χρέωση αυτή σου δίνει ένας κωδικός (στα σχόλια της χρέωσης), με την χρήση του οποίου μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις την κάρτα σου.

[1]: Πωλητές με πολύ υψηλή βαθμολογία είναι εγγυημένοι από την Ebay-PayPal και έτσι δεν φοβάσαι ότι θα χάσεις χρήματα.

----------


## dj_mike

Η χρεωση που θα σου κανουν για ενεργοποιηση ειναι περιπου 1 ευρω. Μετα θα πρεπει να πας στην τραπεζα (1 εργασημη μερα μετα) και θα τους πεις να σου πουνε πληροφοριες για αυτην την υποτιθεμενη χρεωση εκει θα δεις οτι εγινε απο την paypal και επεισης θα μαθεις και τον κωδικο οπως ειπαν και παραπανω. 
Εγω ξενικησα τις αγορες ετσι πριν κανενα χρονο και ειχα μεγαλο ζορι μην γινει καμια βλακεια γιατι εκανα αγορα κοντα 1000 ευρω αλλα ολα ειναι οκ, πλεον βασιζομαι να κανω ανετα αγορες.
Αν κανεις αγορα εκτος Ευρωπης να λες τον πωλητη να σου βαλει την πραγματικη αποδειξη μεσα στο δεμα και εξω να γραψει οτι και καλα ειναι δωρο η να γραψει ενα ποσο πχ 100 ευρω ωστε να μην εχεις μεγαλο κοστος στον εκτελωνισμο.

----------


## Phatt

Δουλευω το ebay απο το 2001.Ειμαι παρα πολυ ευχαριστημενος και εχω γλιτωσει πολλα λεφτα.

Τωρα στα διαδικαστικα.Ενας φιλος εβγαλε χρεωστικη απο το Ταχυδρομικο Ταμιευτηριο και δεν εκανε για ηλεκτρονικες αγορες.Ψαχτο λιγο.Της Κυπρου παντως κανει, το ξερω.Καλο θα ειναι στα πρωτα σου βηματα να εχεις καποιον εμπειρο ανθρωπο απο κοντα γιατι αλλιως θα σε φαει το αγχος οπως ειπε και ο φιλος πιο κατω...

Δικη μου προταση ειναι να μην βαλει καθολου αποδειξη μεσα, μου εχει τυχει να την πατησω ετσι γιατι ανοιξαν το πακετο στο τελωνειο και βρηκαν την αποδειξη και με χρεωσαν απο κει! Στο κατω κατω σου ειναι και αχρηστη...

Εγω παντα τους λεω να βαζουν χαμηλη τιμη καμια 20-30 δολαρια.Σε γενικες γραμμες οτι ειναι κατω απο 100 δολαρια δεν πληρωνεις τελωνειο.Αυτα συμβαινουν στην Βορεια Ελλαδα που περνανε τα πραματα απο το τελωνειο Θεσσαλονικης.Επισης να υπολογιζεις ενα τελος 3ε για καθε πακετο που ερχεται απο χωρα μη ΕΕ, αυτο ειναι παγιο και εμφανιστηκε τον τελευταιο καιρο.

Για οτι αποριες εδω ειμαστε...

----------


## JOUN

Συμφωνω και εγω:Ποτε αποδειξη γιατι και αχρηστη ειναι και μονο κακο θα σου κανει αν την δουν "αδιακριτα" ματια...
Οσο για την χρεωση των 3 ευρω εμενα δεν μου εχει τυχει.Ισως ισχυει απο ενα ποσο και επανω και εγω λεω στον πωλητη παντα να βαλει ποσο μικροτερο των 50$.

----------


## jim philips

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αμμεσες και κατατοπιστικοτες απαντησεις -συμβουλες σας ,μαλλον θα κινηθω στην αγορα των 2 προαναφερθεντων προιοντων ,μολις τα παραλαβω θα ανεβασω και φωτο,και παλι ευχαριστω!!

----------


## savnik

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αμμεσες και κατατοπιστικοτες απαντησεις -συμβουλες σας ,μαλλον θα κινηθω στην αγορα των 2 προαναφερθεντων προιοντων ,μολις τα παραλαβω θα ανεβασω και φωτο,και παλι ευχαριστω!!



Μεταφορά *ποτέ* με Courier(εκτός EMS).

----------


## Phatt

Σωστος ο Νικος, ξεχασα να το επισημανω.Να ζητας μονο αποστολη με USPS, το αμερικανικο ταχυδρομιο δηλαδη.Οι τυποι στην UPS και γενικα στις courier κυνηγανε και κοσκινιζουν παρα πολυ τα δεματα μπας και καταφερουν να βρουν κατι μεμπτο για εκτελωνισμο, αφου οι εκτελωνιστες τους παιρνουν για εξοδα "φακελου", δηλαδη για να σου ετοιμασουν τα χαρτια, 60 ευρω!Απο την αλλη τα πραματα ειναι πιο χαλαρα στο ταχυδρομειο, αφου οι υπαλληλοι οτι και να γινει ο μισθος ειναι ο ιδιος...

----------


## ConX.

Μιας και μιλάμε για αγορές μέσω Internet θεωρώ ως δεδομένο ότι μιλάμε για χρήση προπληρωμένων καρτών και όχι πιστωτικών. Έτσι θέλω να κάνω μια μικρή έρευνα αγοράς  :Smile: 

Εγώ έχω προπληρωμένη κάρτα από την Eurobank και με βολεύει λόγω των Open24 και του πλήθους των καταστημάτων. Αλλά από την άλλη μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα αυτές οι χρεώσεις του ενός και δυο ευρών για το τίποτα (που είναι παράνομες όπως μου έχει πει γνωστός μου) και έτσι θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν πληρώνει τέτοιες "προμήθειες" για να κάνει την φόρτιση της κάρτας του.

Από ότι είχα ακούσει κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει για την χρεωστική της Alpha Bank (http://www.alpha.gr/page/default.asp?la=1&id=340), ξέρει κανείς τίποτα παραπάνω; Αν όντως ισχύει θα πάω την Alpha Bank, όσο και αν έχω "βολευτεί" με την Eurobank, έτσι για να περνάει ένα μήνυμα.

----------


## kopla

Παναγιώτη-Phatt, χρησιμοποιώ κάρτα απο το Ταχ.Ταμιευτήριο εδώ και ενα χρόνο στο paypal. Γιατί υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Τύπου visa, mastercard κτλ δέχεται το paypal, και αυτή πρέπει να είναι visa αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Επίσης γνωρίζω ότι από τελωνείο περνάνε αντικείμενα με τιμή πάνω από 22 ευρώ. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι και παραπάνω να είναι (όχι πολύ ομως) ότι περνάνε πάντα. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος σαφής κανόνας.

*Παντως να επιλέγετε μη-courier, και απο προσωπική εμπειρία, ΠΟΤΕ FEDEX.
*Θα σας εξηγήσω τι κανουν οι "κύριοι". Από το τηλέφωνο είναι ευγενέσταστοι αλλά πολύ αντιεπαγγελματίες. Σας καρφώνουν (ασάλιωτο που λέμε) στο τελωνείο. Δεν διαπραγματεύονται τίποτα, τα αφηνουν εκεί και αρχίζουν οι φόροι.
Έχουμε και λέμε. Παίρνουν την τιμή που αναγράφεται (σε μεγαλης αξίας προϊόντα αναγράφεται παντα η αληθινή τιμή ώστε αν γίνει κατι να αποζημειωθείτε στη σωστή τιμή), προσθέτουν στο τελωνείο ΚΑΙ τα μεταφορικά (!!!!!) μετα χώνουν φόρους και εργατικά και και και... και φυσικά εξοδα φύλαξης. Μετα απο όλα αυτά μπαίνει καπάκι και ΦΠΑ 19%. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε τα εξτρά κοστίζουν παραπάνω από την τιμή της αγοράς σας.Για μια αγορά δλδ 400€ μπορείτε να κληθείτε αν πληρώσετε μεχρι και 500€ επιπλέον.
*Και* το κερασάκι.... δεν εκτελούν ούτε την υπηρεσία που πληρώθηκαν (you know _courier_ πακετο@home στην πόρτα? ντρίιιιιιν). Για την ακρίβεια σε καλούν να πας να το παραλάβεις απο το αεροδρόμειο.

Είχα παρόμοια εμπειρία, καθώς έφερα κατι πραγματα απο εκτος EU (400€) για το cnc που εχω στήσει.

Χαιρετίσματα στον πλάτανο.

----------


## moutoulos

> θα ημουν υποχρεος αν  με ενημερωνε για την διαδικασια,ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα..



Επίσης μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά και εδώ. 





> ... *και απο προσωπική εμπειρία, ΠΟΤΕ FEDEX.
> *



Τώρα αν σου πω εγώ το αντίθετο ...
Έχω παραγγείλει απο Κίνα 5-6 φορές απο έναν που στέλνει μόνο με courier, 
πάντα έχω επιλέξει FEDEX,(συνεργάζεται με πολλές) ήταν η φθηνότερη, η
τιμή στις παραγγελίες μου πάντα "παίζει απο 150-250$. Ποτέ δεν πλήρωσα 
τίποτα επιπλέον. Τουλάχιστον εδώ Πάτρα.
Μάλλον πιστεύω πως όλα είναι σχετικά, κάνουν όπως βρίσκουν, οχι ανάλογα 
τον πελάτη, ανάλογα τον ιδιοκτήτη αυτής ...

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω παιδια απο κινα δεν ειχα ποτε κανενα προβλημα... απο ΕΕ επισης κανεναν προβλημα, αυστραλια κανενα προβλημα... εκει που ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα εινα απο αμερικη... εκει θελει προσοχη... αν το στελνει κανονικα απο αμερικη ελλαδα τοτε σε εχει πιασει το τελωνειο θες δε θες... αλλα ειναι μερικοι που οτι δεμα εχουν για ευρωπη το στελνουν πρωτα λονδινο και μετα απο λονδινο στον τελικο προορισμο με αυτο τον τροπο δεν εχεις προβλημα... 
αν ομως γινει το κακο και σας παρουν απο το τελωνειο πρεπει να εισαι σιγουροι για το τι πρεπει να σας χρεωσουν... πχ αν ειναι καποια ic κλπ κλπ απλ δεν περνανε τελωνειο επειδη ανηκουν σε μια συγκεκριμενη κατηγορια του taric... επισης ενα αλλο κολπο λειι οτι αν δεν υπαρχει ο αριθμος τηλεφωνου σου πανω στο δεμα τοτε απλα στο περνανε επειδη βαριουντε να σε ψαχνουν (τωρα αυτο δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει αλλα ετσι ακουσα και μπορω να πω οτι το πιστευω γιατι οσο νανε ελληνες ειναι αυτο στο τελωνειο μας... οχι κινεζακια...)

----------


## sotron1

> Παναγιώτη-Phatt,
> *Παντως να επιλέγετε μη-courier, και απο προσωπική εμπειρία, ΠΟΤΕ FEDEX.*
> Θα σας εξηγήσω τι κανουν οι "κύριοι". Από το τηλέφωνο είναι ευγενέσταστοι αλλά πολύ αντιεπαγγελματίες. Σας καρφώνουν (ασάλιωτο που λέμε) στο τελωνείο. Δεν διαπραγματεύονται τίποτα, τα αφηνουν εκεί και αρχίζουν οι φόροι.
> Έχουμε και λέμε. Παίρνουν την τιμή που αναγράφεται (σε μεγαλης αξίας προϊόντα αναγράφεται παντα η αληθινή τιμή ώστε αν γίνει κατι να αποζημειωθείτε στη σωστή τιμή), προσθέτουν στο τελωνείο ΚΑΙ τα μεταφορικά (!!!!!) μετα χώνουν φόρους και εργατικά και και και... και φυσικά εξοδα φύλαξης. Μετα απο όλα αυτά μπαίνει καπάκι και ΦΠΑ 19%. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε τα εξτρά κοστίζουν παραπάνω από την τιμή της αγοράς σας.Για μια αγορά δλδ 400 μπορείτε να κληθείτε αν πληρώσετε μεχρι και 500 επιπλέον.
> *Και* το κερασάκι.... δεν εκτελούν ούτε την υπηρεσία που πληρώθηκαν (you know _courier_ πακετο@home στην πόρτα? ντρίιιιιιν). Για την ακρίβεια σε καλούν να πας να το παραλάβεις απο το αεροδρόμειο.
> 
> Είχα παρόμοια εμπειρία, καθώς έφερα κατι πραγματα απο εκτος EU (400) για το cnc που εχω στήσει.
> 
> Χαιρετίσματα στον πλάτανο.



 
Ετσι ακριβώς είναι, μου έχει συβεί αυτό, έφαγα και μία μέρα. Την 2 φορά που συνέβει, τους είπα να τα στείλουν πίσω, όπως και κάνανε, μετά η εταιρία, μου τα έστειλε με απλό ταχυδρομείο και έτσι τα παρέλαβα, βέβαια αυτό τράβηξε καιρό.

----------


## sotron1

> Επίσης μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά και εδώ. 
> 
> 
> Τώρα αν σου πω εγώ το αντίθετο ...
> Έχω παραγγείλει απο Κίνα 5-6 φορές απο έναν που στέλνει μόνο με courier, 
> πάντα έχω επιλέξει FEDEX,(συνεργάζεται με πολλές) ήταν η φθηνότερη, η
> τιμή στις παραγγελίες μου πάντα "παίζει απο 150-250$. Ποτέ δεν πλήρωσα 
> τίποτα επιπλέον. Τουλάχιστον εδώ Πάτρα.
> Μάλλον πιστεύω πως όλα είναι σχετικά, κάνουν όπως βρίσκουν, οχι ανάλογα 
> τον πελάτη, ανάλογα τον ιδιοκτήτη αυτής ...



Η ανάλογα τον υπάλληλο που θα πέσει το πακέτο.

----------


## sotron1

> Είχα παρόμοια εμπειρία, καθώς έφερα κατι πραγματα απο εκτος EU (400€) για το cnc που εχω στήσει[/SIZE].
> 
> Χαιρετίσματα στον πλάτανο.



Εάν μπορείς να ανοίξεις ενα θέμα για το CNC που με ενδιαφέρει, ίσως και σε άλλους του φόρουμ.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Tips:
1. προτίμησε το e-bay UK ή άλλης EU χώρας (αν μιλάς την αντίστοιχη γλώσσα) εφόσον μπορείς να το εντοπίσεις εκεί, ώστε να γλιτώσεις τελωνεία (εννοείται πως και το υλικό θα είναι από την ίδια EU χώρα) !!!

2. άνοιξε λογ/μό Paypal συνδέοντας το με την πιστωτική σου κάρτα. Έτσι και αν ακόμα είναι αποδεκτή από τον έμπορο η πιστωτική κάρτα ως τρόπος πληρωμής θα χρησιμοποιείς μόνο τα στοιχεία του paypal λογ/μού και όχι τη κάρτας που σου παρέχει (όπως και στον έμπορα αντίστοιχα) υψηλό επίπεδο ασφάλειας.

3. αν η αξία ενός μεγάλου αντικειμένου που μπορεί να διαμελιστεί και σταλεί σε μικρά κομμάτια υπερβαίνει τα 50E, τότε ζήτα αποστολή σε μικρά κομμάτια αξίας μέχρι 50Ε. Έτσι δεν περνά από τη διαδικασία τελωνείου αν μιλάμε για non-EU, αφού χαρακτηρίζεται ως μικρό πακέτο!

Χαιρετώ

----------


## nnannos

> Καλημερα σε ολους,εχω για επαγγελματικη χρηση 1 κολλιτηρι weller WHS-40D και ενα πολυμετρο protek 506 και ειμαι ικανοποιημενος αλλα εχω βρει και θελω να αγορασω απο το ebay ενα πολυμετρο fluke και ενα weller σταθμο ,εχει καποιος εμπειρια απο αγορες μεσω του e-bay?θα ημουν υποχρεος αν  με ενημερωνε για την διαδικασια,ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα..



Σχετικά με το FLuke και ebay πουλάνε ένα στη κίνα αρκετα φθηνα(το κουτι είναι στα κινέζικα), το ίδιο το βρήκα εδω και σκεφτομαι να το παρω κι εγω απο εδω όμως οχι ebay(ειναι δοκιμασμενο και εγκυρο το σιτε):
www.dealextreme.com ΔΕς στα πολυμετρα, θα παθετε πλακα με τις τιμες εκει, και ειναι πραγματικες

----------


## JOUN

Για το συγκεκριμενο σαιτ να πω και εγω οτι εχω αγορασει παρα πολλα πραγματα κα δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα...Ενα μικρο προβλημα ειναι ο χρονος παραδοσης καθ'οτι δεν στοκαρουν τιποτα αλλα ειναι απλα μεσαζοντες(εχουν ομως απιστευτες τιμες)

----------


## kopla

> Εάν μπορείς να ανοίξεις ενα θέμα για το CNC που με ενδιαφέρει, ίσως και σε άλλους του φόρουμ.
> Ευχαριστώ.



Μόλις ξελασκάρω από τη σχολή (εξετάσεις), εχω να φτιαξω μια πλακετούλα (γιατι το κύκλωμα για την παραλληλη το εχω σε breaadboard) θα ανοίξω thread

----------


## kopla

Τα 22 ευρώ που είπα ισχύουν. Από εκεί και πανω "ενδέχεται" (αναλογα τη μεταφορική και τον υπαλληλο) να <εκτελωνιστει> και να μπουν φόροι. Τίποτα δεν είναι standard.


Γιώργος Ανώνυμος Tips. Δικιο έχεις αλλά 1. δεν τα βρίσκω όλα από EU και αν τα βρώ μπορεί ακόμη και να συμφέρει να τα αγοράσω απο Ελλάδα ! (αν υπάρχουν βεβαία εδω). 2. Παντα πιστωτική και paypal. 3. Αναλογα πάλι το μεγεθος του καθε κομματιου και πόσα πακέτα θα στείλει. Στη δική μου περίπτωση δε σύμφερε να τα τεμαχίσω.

----------


## stom

Οσο μιλαμε για paypal ειναι υπερβολη να παει κανεις σε προπληρωμενες...
Μια απλη debit ειναι αρκετη (φτανει να εχει λεφτα)...
Μια πιστωτικη ειναι ακομα καλυτερη.

----------


## Phatt

> Οσο μιλαμε για paypal ειναι υπερβολη να παει κανεις σε προπληρωμενες...
> Μια απλη debit ειναι αρκετη (φτανει να εχει λεφτα)...
> Μια πιστωτικη ειναι ακομα καλυτερη.



 :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:  

Πεστα...

----------


## ConX.

> Οσο μιλαμε για paypal ειναι υπερβολη να παει κανεις σε προπληρωμενες...
> Μια απλη debit ειναι αρκετη (φτανει να εχει λεφτα)...
> Μια πιστωτικη ειναι ακομα καλυτερη.



Αυτό ισχύει για κάποιον που έχει ήδη πιστωτική εγώ δεν έχω και ούτε θέλω να έχω. Η λύση της debit είναι πολύ καλή με μόνο πρόβλημα ότι από ότι ξέρω για παράδειγμα η debit της Eurobank  είναι MAESTRO και δεν γίνεται δεχτή από την PayPal, κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Xarry

Ρε παιδια τι ειναι παλι αυτη η debit; Σαν την prepaid, χρεωστικη δηλαδη;

----------


## Phatt

Η maestro ειναι της Mastercard, οποτε μπορει και να γινεται δεκτη.Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, εικαζω.

Debit πρεπει να ειναι αυτες που εχουν προκαθορισμενο ποσο μεσα, και καθε φορα αγοραζεις καινουρια με καινουριο αριθμο.Σωστα;

----------


## ConX.

> Ρε παιδια τι ειναι παλι αυτη η debit; Σαν την prepaid, χρεωστικη δηλαδη;



Debit είναι η χρεωστική και η prepaid η πρωπληρωμένη. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η πρώτη απλά συνδέεται με τον λογαριασμό σου (ταμιευτηρίου) και παίρνει από εκεί τα χρήματα, ενώ η δεύτερη πρέπει να της βάλεις κάποιο ποσό (φόρτιση). Μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και οι δυο ως πιστωτικές (με το ανάλογο σήμα), με μόνη διαφορά ότι το "πιστωτικό τους όριο" θα είναι ίσο στην πρώτη περίπτωση με τα χρήματα που έχεις στο λογαριασμό ταμιευτηρίου και στην δεύτερη ίσο με τα χρήματα που της έχεις βάλει. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με (δεν είμαι τραπεζικός :P)





> Η maestro ειναι της Mastercard, οποτε μπορει και να γινεται δεκτη.Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, εικαζω.



Θα την κάνω σήμερα την δοκιμή να την προσθέσω στις κάρτες μου και θα δούμε τι θα μου πει η PayPal  :Wink: .

----------


## kopla

Το paypal μεσα λεει για MasterCard, Visa και American Express.

----------


## Phatt

ConX, νομιζω οτι και οι 2 περιπτωσεις που ανεφερες συμφωνουν για την ιδια καρτα, δηλαδη την χρεωστικη(debit).
H prepaid, ειναι η προπληρωμενη, δηλαδη αυτες που ειναι σαν της καρτες για τα τηλεφωνα και τις αγοραζεις ακομη και απο τα περιπτερα και καθε φορα αλλαζει και το νουμερο. Ετσι νομιζω εγω, που προφανως ουτε εγω ειμαι τραπεζικος  :Biggrin:

----------


## cspetr

Ο ConX εχει δικιο.Να συμπληρωσω οτι η prepaid δε συνδεεται με καποιο τραπεζικο λογαριασμο οπως η debit card.

Phatt εσυ μαλλον εννοεις τις paysafe καρτες οι οποιες δεν ειναι τραπεζικο προιον.

Ουτε εγω ειμαι τραπεζικοw αλλα το χω ψαξει λιγο το θεμα

----------


## ConX.

Δοκίμασα να προσθέσω την Maestro debit κάρτα μου και αυτό δεν έγινε με επιτυχία. Περιμένω και επίσημη απάντηση από την PayPal και θα σας πω  :Wink: .

----------


## ConX.

Αν και δεν είχα διαβάσει καλά σχόλια για την υποστήριξη πελατών της PayPal, στην ερώτηση μου απάντησαν ταχύτατα.

Συγκεκριμένα μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να προστεθεί μια Maestro κάρτα στο σύστημα της αρκεί να έχει επίσης να έχει ένα από τα σήματα Visa, MasterCard ή AmericanExpress, κάτι που δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωση της Eurobank debit. Επιπρόσθετα μου είπε ότι η κάρτα πρέπει να είναι "συμβατή με το internet" και να έχει CVV2 στο πίσω μέρος της.

Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας επιβεβαιώσει ότι μπορεί να προσθέσει την debit της Alpha Bank στην PayPal (πράγμα που φαίνεται φυσιολογικό εφόσον αυτή έχει σήμα Visa).

----------


## kopla

> Το paypal μεσα λεει για MasterCard, Visa και American Express.



Επίσης δεν διάβασες και αυτό το σχόλιο. Θα είχες την απάντηση!
Το τριψήφιο cvv2 το ζητάει ετσι κι αλλιώς.
Και μιας και λεμε για ebay... πρεπει να βαλω τιν επομενη καρτα γιατι εληξε η παλιά

----------


## ConX.

> Επίσης δεν διάβασες και αυτό το σχόλιο. Θα είχες την απάντηση!
> Το τριψήφιο cvv2 το ζητάει ετσι κι αλλιώς.
> Και μιας και λεμε για ebay... πρεπει να βαλω τιν επομενη καρτα γιατι εληξε η παλιά



Το είχα διαβάσει και από την ίδια την PayPal, απλά άξιζε το κόπο να το ελέγξω όταν διάβασα το σχόλιο του Phatt ότι η Maestro είναι της MasterCard  :Wink:

----------


## kopla

Ας είναι ό,τι να ναι.. τα σηματάκια να υπάρχουν.
Η aman VIZA είναι αποδεκτή ?  :Lol:

----------


## Phatt

Και για του λογου το αληθες...

----------


## kopla

Βρήκα και αυτό ...
http://www.loadablecards.com/images/...ardMaestro.jpg

----------


## Phatt

Το ειχα δει και γω αλλα ηταν πολυ μεγαλο για τα το επισυναψω  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## kopla

Γι αυτό το εβαλα σαν απλό λίνκ  :Lol:

----------


## dj_mike

Εγω χτες ακυρωσα την προπληρωμενη που ειχα στο ebay και εβγαλα μια καινουρια στην eurobank. Εκει πλεον για να σου δωσουν προπληρωμενη πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να βγαλεις και καρτα για ΑΤΜ και να γραφτεις στο e-banking. Απο οτι μου ειπαν μπορω οποτε θελω να βαζω λεφτα στο ΑΤΜ και μετα μεσα απο το e-banking οτι ωρα θελω να φορτωσω την προπληρωμενη οσα χρηματα θελω. 
Η απορια μου ειναι , εφοσον μπορω και βλεπω καθε δραστηριοτητα μεσω του υπολογιστη μου θα μπορεσω να δω και τον κωδικο επιβεβαιωσης που θα μου στειλει η paypal ή πρεπει παλι να παω στην τραπεζα να μου το πουν οι ιδιοι?

----------


## cspetr

> Η απορια μου ειναι , εφοσον μπορω και βλεπω καθε δραστηριοτητα μεσω του υπολογιστη μου θα μπορεσω να δω και τον κωδικο επιβεβαιωσης που θα μου στειλει η paypal ή πρεπει παλι να παω στην τραπεζα να μου το πουν οι ιδιοι?



Αν εννοεις τον τετραψηφιο κωδικο που ζηταει η paypal για να δεχτει την καρτα σου ,ναι θα φανει μεσω του e-banking.Μολις η τραπεζα σου κανει εκκαθαριση της συναλλαγης (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν λεγεται ετσι ) τοτε η συναλλαγη σου θα φανει στο e-banking και στο πεδιο  αιτιολογια θα γραφει paypal μαζι με εναν τετραψηφιο κωδικο. Απ οσο ξερω και τηλεφωνο να  παρεις στην τραπεζα παλι θα στο πουνε. Για να φανει η συναλλαγη στο e-banking ισως χρειαστουν κανα δυο μερες .

----------


## dj_mike

Ευχαριστω. Χρησημοποιεις και εσυ το e-banking απο την eurobank? Αυτην την συναλαγη θα την δω στην καρτελα που λεει "καρτες" η στο κεντρικο profile που δειχνει το ιστορικο των συναλλαγων? Λογικα αφου ειναι προπληρωμενη δεν θα πρεπει να φανει μεσα στις συνολικες συναλαγες του λογαριασμου.

----------


## cspetr

Εγω χρησιμοποιω το e-banking της Κυπρου και εχω debit card (καρτα συνδεδεμενη με καταθετικο λογαριασμο) Το e-banking της Eurobank δε ξερω πως ακριβως ειναι αλλα σιγουρα θα πρεπει να σου εμφανιζει την ημερομηνια συναλλαγης ,την αιτιολογια, και το ειδος συναλλαγης (αν μπηκαν λεφτα στην καρτα η αν βγηκαν) για καθε καρτα.(απ οτι καταλαβα εχεις βγαλει 2 καρτες)
Στην Κυπρου οταν κανω μια αγορα μεσω paypal ναι μεν αμεσως η τραπεζα δεσμευει το ποσο και αλλα μετα απο  κανα δυο μερες φαινεται ολοκληρωμενη η συναλλαγη στο e-banking. Και απο φιλο μου ξερω κατι παρομοιο κανει η ALPHA BANK .Οποτε αν δε βλεπεις τη συναλλαγη περιμενε 2-3 μερες. Φανταζομαι mail απο paypal που να σου λεει οτι σου τραβηξε 1,5 ευρω πρεπει να πηρες

----------


## dj_mike

Ναι μου εχει ερθει mail που λεει για την καρτηση του 1,5€ Λογικα μεχρι και αυριο θα πρεπει να μου το εμφανησει στο λογαριασμο,εχουν περασει 3 μερες.
Οσο για τις καρτες ναι εχω βγαλει 2. Μια μονο για το ΑΤΜ και μια προπληρωμενη visa για τον ιντερνετ. 
Εβαλα πριν λιγο και ενημερωση αυτοματη και στο mail μου αλλα και με sms  για οποιαδηποτε συναλλαγη να ενημερωνομαι αμεσως.Πιστευω ειναι καλο κατι τετοιο ακομη και για κλοπη της καρτας του ΑΤΜ να ενημερωνομαι αμεσως αν καποιος πειραξει τον λογαριασμο χωρις να το ξερω. Ελπιζω μονο να μην εχει καμια ιδιαιτερη χρεωση αυτο το συστημα αν και δεν ειδα πουθενα τα γνωστα ψιλα γραμματακια των τραπεζων

----------


## ts0gl1s

Καλησπέρα θέλω να αγοράσω από Αμερική ένα μηχάνημα  το οποίο κοστίζει 193.75 USD=143.232 EUR μαζί με τα μεταφορικά αλλά δεν θέλω με τπτ να μπλεχτώ με το τελωνείο επειδή στην Ελλάδα είναι σχεδόν παράνομο μηχάνημα     Τι λέτε να κάνω ?

----------


## stom

Να μην το παρεις...
Η ειναι παρανομο ή δεν ειναι.....
Ολιγον εγκυος γινεται?

----------


## moutoulos

Αν και δεν ξέρω *πόσο παράνομο είναι*, φοβάμαι όμως οτι πέρα απο το τελωνείο, 
που κατά 99% θα πληρώσεις άλλα 40-50ε, υπάρχει και περίπτωση να "μπλέξεις".

----------


## antonis_p

> Καλησπέρα θέλω να αγοράσω από Αμερική ένα μηχάνημα το οποίο κοστίζει 193.75 USD=143.232 EUR μαζί με τα μεταφορικά αλλά δεν θέλω με τπτ να μπλεχτώ με το τελωνείο επειδή στην Ελλάδα είναι σχεδόν παράνομο μηχάνημα Τι λέτε να κάνω ?



φρόντισε στην περιγραφή στα συνοδευτικά χαρτιά να γράψουν
κάτι ουδέτερο: κάτι σαν power supply.

Συνήθως τα αντικείμενα δεν είναι παράνομα, η χρήση τους είναι παράνομη.
Εκτός και αν είναι κάτι προφανέστατα παράνομο. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι που θα ενδιέφερε τους χρήστες του forum!

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Κανας ανιχνευτης ρανταρ ειναι?

Για να αποφυγεις τελωνειο, κανεις το εξης..

Ζητας απο τον πωλητη να το δηλωσει με μικρη αξια (ας πουμε 30$). Να το περιγραψει ως 'used electronics'. *Να το στειλει με USPS* (οχι καμια fedex, ups). Επισης, η αξια ασφαλισης να ειναι ιδια με την δηλωμενη αξια. Αλλιως οι τελωνιακοι θα παρουν ως δεδομενη την αξιας ασφαλισης.

Βεβαια ολα αυτα εξαρτωνται και απο τον πωλητη. Δεν τα κανουν ολοι και ειδικα τα μαγαζια δηλωνουν τα πληρη στοιχεια.

----------


## jim philips

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα,τελικα εκανα την αγορα απο το e-bay αγορασα το fluke που σας ελεγα(FLUKE 15B) την αγορα την εκανα απο το χονκ κονκ μεσω ενος φιλου που εχει πολυ εμπειρια απο αγορες απο e-bay,ολα πηγαν μια χαρα μου ηρθε μεσω ταχυδρομιου σε 2 εβδομαδες σε αριστη κατασταση με ολα τα παρελκομενα του,θα αναβασω και φωτο απο το πολυμετρο αν σας ενδιαφερει,σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον και τις πολλες και κατατοπιστικοτατες απαντησεις σας.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Και εγώ έκανα αγορά από Αμερική Ebay (Χονολουλού )  ενα FLUKE 87-5 για 183 Ευρω σταλμένο , και ηλικίας  6 μηνών ..  :Wink:  

Αλλα είμαι ψαγμένος , με 205 αγορές , εδώ και τρία χρόνια.

Αλλα μας μαδάει η FLUKE με τα έχτρα ,  καλώδια Premium , αντάπτορες, θήκες και λοιπά.. 
Πάντως τα κατάφερα να πάρω τα χρειαζούμενα από προφορές στο Αγγλικό Ebay.

----------


## jim philips

Kαλημερα σε συνεχεια του θεματος,εκανα και καποιες ακομα αγορες απο το e-bay αγορασα ενα κολλιτηρι WELLER WS51 απο γερμανια 102ε σε αριστη κατασταση.τα λεμε

----------


## DieCore

ρε παιδία καλο το ebay αλλα μην ξεχνάτε ότι δεν αξίξει το ρίσκο κατα τη γνώμη μου ενα δεν υπάρχει μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμή εις βαρος την εγγύησης - DOA.

Και ιδιαίτερα οταν είμαστε και σε κρίση καλό θα ήταν να ψωνίζουμε από Ελληνικά μαγιαζια.

Φυσικά και έχω αγοράσει από το ebay πραγματα αλλα για τους 2 βασικούς λόγους όπου: υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορα στην τιμή και δευτερον ευκολότερη προσβασή λόγο οτι ειμαι απο επαρχία νομου λασιθιου και δεν με συμφερει να τρεχω Ηράκλειο μονο σε ειδικές περιπτωσεις ανάγκης

----------


## stom

Ποιος σου ειπε οτι το ebay δεν εχει εγγυηση? 
Οσο για τα ελληνικα μαγαζια να φτιαξουν τις τιμες τους και εδω ειμαστε να τους προτιμησουμε...

----------


## antonis_p

> Ποιος σου ειπε οτι το ebay δεν εχει εγγυηση? 
> Οσο για τα ελληνικα μαγαζια να φτιαξουν τις τιμες τους και εδω ειμαστε να τους προτιμησουμε...



τροφοδοτικό για laptop, 70 ευρώ εδώ (no name), 18 ευρώ στο ebay!!!

Ψωνίζω από ebay εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Αν δίνεις προσοχή στην περιγραφή είσαι οκ.

Εδώ τα μαγαζιά πουλάνε όσο θέλουν. Και από after sales service είναι τραγικοί.

----------


## sotron1

> τροφοδοτικό για laptop, 70 ευρώ εδώ (no name), 18 ευρώ στο ebay!!!
> 
> Ψωνίζω από ebay εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Αν δίνεις προσοχή στην περιγραφή είσαι οκ.
> 
> Εδώ τα μαγαζιά πουλάνε όσο θέλουν. Και από after sales service είναι τραγικοί.



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, σήμερα μου ήρθε μια αμπεροτσιμπίδα αγορά από εδώ. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...d=513180583018
Πριν μερικές μέρες αγόρασα μια 200 ευρώ, από Αθήνα, βιάστηκα είπα στον εαυτό μου. Κοιτώντας στο λογαριασμό μου στο EBay βρήκα φτηνότερη, περίπου 45 ευρώ και καλύτερη. Από τα νεύρα μου παρήγγειλα και αυτήν, που μου ήρθε σήμερα. Από αγορές χρωστάω στην κάρτα μου γύρω στις 4000 ευρώ από τα πράγματα που έχω ψωνίσει. Όλα μια χαρά και συνεχίζω τις αγορές μου. Τον  μαρκαδόρο για τις γρατσουνιές σε αυτοκίνητα - μηχανές τον αγόρασα από EBay 2 ευρώ εδώ η διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση τον έχει 30 ευρώ. Βγάλτε συμπεράσματα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Τον μαρκαδόρο για τις γρατσουνιές σε αυτοκίνητα - μηχανές τον αγόρασα από EBay 2 ευρώ εδώ η διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση τον έχει 30 ευρώ. Βγάλτε συμπεράσματα.



κάνει δουλειά; Μου στέλνεις το link;

----------


## aeonios

Είχα πάρει αυτό: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Fix-Pro-Cl...item3a5b62ac25
Ευτυχώς δεν έμεινε η γρατζουνιά για σου δείξω πως ήταν πριν!!

----------


## sotron1

> Είχα πάρει αυτό: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Fix-Pro-Cl...item3a5b62ac25
> Ευτυχώς δεν έμεινε η γρατζουνιά για σου δείξω πως ήταν πριν!!



 

Αυτό είναι, σε γρατσουνιές το έχω δοκιμάσει και όντως κάνει πού καλή δουλειά, για πάρα πολύ μεγάλες η πολύ βαθιές γρατσουνιές , δεν ξέρω τι κάνει. Στο κάτω κάτω κοστίζει μόνο 2 ευρώ. Είμαι λίγο παράξενος με το αυτοκίνητο – μηχανή μου, για το θέμα των γρατσουνιών, και αυτό βλέπω ότι μου κάνει.

----------


## Panoss

Μα στο "Postage and payments" λέει ότι στέλνει Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο μόνο (Dispatches to: United Kingdom)

----------


## TSAKALI

Παρακολουθω οτι σηζητατε για αγορες μεσω ebay,
εκτος του ρισκου να μην ειναι αξιοπιστος ο πωλητης , δεν υπαρχει αλλο προβλημα, ειναι τις περισσοτερες φορες συμφερουσα η αγορα..
Εχει ομως ποτε καποιος απο σας ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕΙ κατι στο EBAY ???
δεν εννοω φυσικα τους συναδελφους που διαμενουν στο εξωτερικο,
γιατι απο εκει ειναι ευκολο (η πωληση)
Αν εχει κανει καποιος καποια πωληση , και εχει μια σχετικη εμπειρια
θα παρακαλουσα να μας δωσει τα φωτα του..

----------


## sotron1

> Παρακολουθω οτι σηζητατε για αγορες μεσω ebay,
> εκτος του ρισκου να μην ειναι αξιοπιστος ο πωλητης , δεν υπαρχει αλλο προβλημα, ειναι τις περισσοτερες φορες συμφερουσα η αγορα..
> Εχει ομως ποτε καποιος απο σας ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕΙ κατι στο EBAY ???
> δεν εννοω φυσικα τους συναδελφους που διαμενουν στο εξωτερικο,
> γιατι απο εκει ειναι ευκολο (η πωληση)
> Αν εχει κανει καποιος καποια πωληση , και εχει μια σχετικη εμπειρια
> θα παρακαλουσα να μας δωσει τα φωτα του..



 


Πρέπει όμως να είσαι απόλυτα ακριβής με την κατάσταση του αντικειμένου και με πλήρη αναλυτική περιγραφή, επίσης έξοδα και χρόνος αποστολής. Εάν έχεις πάρει θετικά σχόλια πουλάς και αγοράζεις εύκολα εάν πάρεις αρνητικά τότε πέφτει η δημοτικότητα σου και δυσκολεύει το πράγμα. Εάν έχει γρατσουνιά το αναφέρεις, εάν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το αναφέρεις αναλυτικά η λες έχει πρόβλημα γενικά. Επίσης με τι συνοδεύεται, το κουτί του, βγάζεις φωτογραφίες. Το κυριότερο απόλα είναι να είσαι ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΗΣ και ΤΙΜΙΟΣ, γιατί εδώ δεν περνάνε αρπακτές, πήρα τα λεφτά και την έκανα.

Εγώ πούλησα αυτό http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260602805202&ssPageNam  e=STRK:MESOX:IT

Και αυτό

----------


## antonis_p

> Είμαι λίγο παράξενος με το αυτοκίνητο – μηχανή μου, για το θέμα των γρατσουνιών, και αυτό βλέπω ότι μου κάνει.



όταν αρχίσει να το οδηγά η συζυγός σου θα το ξεπεράσεις.

----------


## sotron1

> Μα στο "Postage and payments" λέει ότι στέλνει Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο μόνο (Dispatches to: United Kingdom)



 

Το πωλούν και άλλοι, η ρώτησε τους εάν στέλνουν Ελλάδα, που όλοι στέλνουν.

----------


## sotron1

> όταν αρχίσει να το οδηγά η συζυγός σου θα το ξεπεράσεις.



Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο. Ένα μικρό αυτοκίνητο που πήραμε για να πηγαίνει στην δουλειά τις, από τις γρατσουνιές θέλει φαρδύ πινέλο η και ρολό.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Επαναφορά στο θέμα ...  

Το πρόβλημα για τις πωλήσεις , είναι η ανοργανωσιά τον ΕΛΤΑ , πράγμα που δυσκολεύει αρκετά τα πράγματα , για την συστηματική αποστολή στο εξωτερικό..

----------


## TSAKALI

Φιλε Σωτηρη (sotron1), 
περισσοτερο απο ολα με ενδιαφερει η πληρωμη, φανταζομαι πληρωθηκες
με paypal, η κανω λαθος? με το που καταθετει τα χρηματα ο αγοραστης,
εσυ σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα θα τα δεις στο λογαριασμο σου ?
πως λειτουργει αυτο το paypal ?

----------


## JimKarvo

Από την μέρα που θα ζητήσεις payout από το paypal, το πολύ σε 5 μέρες είναι στον λογαριασμό σου  :Wink: 

Σαν τραπεζικός λογαριασμός είναι..

----------


## TSAKALI

το θεμα ειναι να ξερεις ποτε σου εβαλε τα λεφτα ο αγοραστης, ενταξει δικαιολογειται μια καθηστερηση στο PAYOUT, αλλα αν ειναι να κανεις μια 
βδομαδα να ενημερωθεις οτι εγινε η καταθεση , και αλλη μια εβδομαδα+ για να φτασει το προιον στον αγοραστη ...συν τα ακριβα μεταφορικα, τοτε
δεν ειναι λιγακι αποτρεπτικο για τους αγοραστες να αγορασουν απο Ελληνα ??? τουλαχιστον να "εβλεπες" αμμεσα οτι εγινε η καταθεση..

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Από την μέρα που θα ζητήσεις payout από το paypal, το πολύ σε 5 μέρες είναι στον λογαριασμό σου 
> 
> Σαν τραπεζικός λογαριασμός είναι..



Αμ δεν είναι ... η μεταφορά του ποσού στην Ελληνική τράπεζα περιέχει σφαλιάρα  .. έξοδα εμβάσματος ..

----------


## JimKarvo

Όχι δε είναι αποτρεπτικό! Τα λεφτά στο paypal Πάνε την ίδια ώρα. Αναλογα τον αγοράστη, μπορεί να πάρει και ως τρεις μέρες να πάρεις το ΟΚ από την Paypal!
Από την στιγμή που έχεις τα λεφτά στο paypal, και είναι οκ, στέλνεις το πακέτο στον αγοραστή! εσύ, όποτε θέλεις πέρνεις τα λεφτά, και τα μεταφέρεις στην τράπεζά σου!

Τι ενοοείς Κυριάκο? Θυμάμαι ότι πλήρωνες 1€ αν έκανες μεταφορά κάτο από 100€...

----------


## xmaze

Διαβάζω για τελωνεία και θέλω να πώ οτι εγώ έχω κάνει καμια 15 αρια αγορές, πείρα αρντουινο και διάφορα άλλα συμπαγκαλά του. Δεν μου ζήτησαν ποτέ ούτε 1 ευρώ
Χώρες αγοράς..χονκ κονγκ και Γερμανια,αγγλία...

----------


## antonis_p

> Διαβάζω για τελωνεία και θέλω να πώ οτι εγώ έχω κάνει καμια 15 αρια αγορές, πείρα αρντουινο και διάφορα άλλα συμπαγκαλά του. Δεν μου ζήτησαν ποτέ ούτε 1 ευρώ
> Χώρες αγοράς..χονκ κονγκ και Γερμανια,αγγλία...



κανονικά το τελωνείο χρεώνει 3 ευρώ μόνο & μόνο που ασχολείται!
Αυτο ισχύει 1 χρόνο περιπου.

Εκτός αν κάτι περάσει σαν mail (σε φάκελο ή μικρό κουτί) που δεν ασχολείται κανείς μαζί του.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Τι ενοοείς Κυριάκο? Θυμάμαι ότι πλήρωνες 1€ αν έκανες μεταφορά κάτο από 100€...



Η εθνική μου τσίμπησε  πριν ένα-δυο  χρόνια , στα 140€  κάπου στα 12€ .. δεν θυμαμαι τα κέρματα .  

Εβαλα τις φωνές  έγινε πανικός ... και λέει δεν έχουμε On-line , και κάνουμε χαρτιά ... και χρεώνετε  η εργασία ..  

Και το παραμύθι πάει σύννεφο από όλες τις τράπεζες , για να τα αρπάζουν.

----------


## aeonios

> Αυτό είναι, σε γρατσουνιές το έχω δοκιμάσει και όντως κάνει πού καλή δουλειά, για πάρα πολύ μεγάλες η πολύ βαθιές γρατσουνιές , δεν ξέρω τι κάνει. Στο κάτω κάτω κοστίζει μόνο 2 ευρώ. Είμαι λίγο παράξενος με το αυτοκίνητο – μηχανή μου, για το θέμα των γρατσουνιών, και αυτό βλέπω ότι μου κάνει.



Και εγώ φίλε για τη μηχανή το πήρα. Στα πλαστικά κάνει θαύματα. Αν όμως έχεις λαμαρίνα από κάτω και στο πάρουν με κλειδί υπάρχει θέμα νομίζω. Επίσης ήθελα να δείξω το προιόν και όχι να προτείνω τον συγκεκριμένο πωλητή!  :Smile:

----------


## JimKarvo

Κύπρου.. μέχρι τώρα δεν μου έχει κάνει καμία μαλακία! Μέχρι και τηλέφωνο με πήραν για να με ρωτήσουν για μια ύποπτη συναλλαγή, αν όντως την έχω κάνει εγώ!

----------


## technikos

Καλημέρα!  :Smile: 
αποφάσισα, για *πρώτη* φορά να κάνω κάποιες αγορές μέσω διαδυκτίου...
1. έχω προπληρωμένη από attika

2. paypal είναι απαραίτητη μόνο για ebay; 
   π.χ. θα αγοράσω  απ το αμαζον Αγγλίας δυο μηχανήματα που δεν χρειάζεται paypal.
  Επίσης, απ'οτι είδα χρεώνουν μία φορά τα μεταφορικά, όσα προϊόντα;; και να πάρεις, 
(άρα είναι καλύτερα μια συγκεντρωτική παραγγελία)
Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχει όλα όσα χρειάζομαι, οπότε πρέπει να κάνω αγορές και από αλλού...

3. επειδή όπως έγραψα ποιο πάνω, είναι πρώτη φορά που θα κάνω ηλεκτρονική αγορά,
     θα παρακαλούσα πολύ, ένα παράδειγμα μέ όλη τη διαδικασία:
  α. για αγορά από Ευρώπη
  β. για αγορά από Κίνα
  γ. για αγορά από Αμερική
         δηλαδή αν έχει κάποιος έχει  το *email που έστειλε* στον πωλητή και μπορεί να μου το στείλει θα
       βοηθούσε πολυ.
πχ κάποιος φίλος έγραψε οτι είπε στον πωλητή να γράψει πάνω στο πακέτο 50$ ή χρησιμοποιημένο ή δώρο κτλ.

ότι άλλο δεν έχω σκεφτεί.... ευπρόσδεκτο
ευχαριστώ πολύ! το mail μου είναι: technikoss@gmail.com

----------


## ggr

Η προπληρωμενη ειναι η πιο σωστη λυση πιστευω.

----------


## pizza1993

Θα μπορουσε καποιος να μας δωσει καμια συμβουλη τι θα πρεπει να προσεχουμε για αγορες απο ebay?Το feedback score που εχει και το ποσοστο επι τις 100 ειναι αξιοπιστα στοιχεια για τον πωλητη?

----------


## Xarry

> Η προπληρωμενη ειναι η πιο σωστη λυση πιστευω.



 Η πιο ασφαλης αλλα ταυτοχρονα και η πιο ακριβη. Για μενα η πιο σωστη ειναι να πας σε μια τραπεζα να ανοιξεις ενα λογαριασμο που θα βαζεις μονο οταν θες να κανεις μια αγορα και να βγαλεις μια καρτα αναληψης απο ΑΤΜ που ειναι και χρεωστικη και να χρησιμοποιεις αυτη. Οσον αφορα το paypal τωρα μια ερωτηση, τα στοιχεια του λογαριασμου (ονοματεπωνυμο, διευθηνση και λοιπα) πρεπει να ειναι ακριβως δηλωμενα η πχ η διευθηνση μπορει να παραληφθει;

----------


## antonis_p

Γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσετε προπληρωμένη με το paypal; εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 5-10 χρόνια
με την πιστωτική - που εκτιμώ πως όλοι έχουν από μία.

Στο ebay το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι:
1) την περιγραφή. Έχει σημασία, να την διαβάζεις όλη.
2) τις αξιολογήσεις αλλά και τον αριθμό αυτών, δεν λέει κάτι να είναι 100% αλλά αυτό να προκύπτει από ... 2 αγορές.

----------


## pizza1993

Η χρεωση που αναγραφεται στο ebay με εξοδα αποστολης στην Ελλαδα ειναι η τελικη χρεωση ή πληρωσεις και για την μεταφορα στο εσωτερικο της χωρας?

----------


## Xarry

Εφοσον δεν πληρωσεις τελωνειο (που για το συγκεκριμενο δε νομιζω να πληρωνεις) η τιμη που βλεπεις ειναι τελικη χρεωση.

----------


## antonis_p

> Η χρεωση που αναγραφεται στο ebay με εξοδα αποστολης στην Ελλαδα ειναι η τελικη χρεωση ή πληρωσεις και για την μεταφορα στο εσωτερικο της χωρας?



Δεν υπάρχει περαιτέρω χρέωση για παράδοση μέσα στην Ελλάδα.

Στο αντικείμενο που δείχνεις, ο κινέζος έχει ενσωματώσει τα μεταφορικά στην τιμή του αντικειμένου.

Ιδιαίτερα αξιόπιστος πωλητής: 12000 πωλήσεις! Και βέβαια είναι πολλοί αυτοί που δεν βάζουν αξιολογήσεις, πχ εγώ έχω να προσθέσω αξιολόγηση εδώ και 4 χρόνια, δεδομένου πως σαν αγοραστής δεν ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------


## pizza1993

Το αξιοπιστος πωλητης ειναι ειρωνικο? :Laugh: Γιατι αυτοι οι κινεζοι ψυχαρες τις περισωτερες φορες χαριζουν μεταφορικα...

----------


## antonis_p

> Το αξιοπιστος πωλητης ειναι ειρωνικο?Γιατι αυτοι οι κινεζοι ψυχαρες τις περισωτερες φορες χαριζουν μεταφορικα...



Δεν χαρίζουν μεταφορικά, βάζουν τα μεταφορικά μέσα στην αξία του αντικειμένου, είναι πιο βολικό για όλους.

----------


## Xarry

> Γιατι αυτοι οι κινεζοι ψυχαρες τις περισωτερες φορες χαριζουν μεταφορικα...



 Δεν ξερω αν το λες ειρωνικα (που δεν το νομιζω) αλλα οι κινεζοι ειναι υποδειγμα πωλητων!

----------


## dalai

απο ebay  ποτε δεν εχω μεινει παραπονεμενος (40 αγορες).Φυσικα οτι πληρωνεις περνεις αλλα στο θεμα των πωλησεων ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος.  
Στη μια περιπτωση που το προιον δεν ηθρε ποτε (το κλεψαν απο τη πυλωτη γιατι ηταν μια μικρη μπαταρια και ο ταχυδρομος το αφηνε στο κουτι) πληρωσα απλως τα εξοδα αποστολη για μια ακομη μπαταρια και μου την στειλαν ξανα δωρεαν ,ακομη και αν δεν εφταιγαν αυτοι ουσιαστικα.
Στην αλλη περιπτωση ,μου στειλαν λαθος ακουστικα (καναν τη δουλεια τους αλλα απλως δεν μου αρεσαν).Μου επεστρεψαν τα μισα λεφτα πισω ,κατοπιν συνενοησης μας.
Ολα αυτα με την προϋπόθεση οτι θα ανοιξετε ενα  case sto resolution center  μεσα σε 45 μερες απο την πληρωμη.
Γενικα και εγω με κυπρου  prepain ψωνιζω, αν με ενοχλει πολυ η κλεψια που κανουν καθε 2 χρονια με τα 5 ευρω της ανανεωσης καρτας.Ειναι καθαρη γυφτια....

----------


## Xarry

Καθε 2 χρονια θελει ανανεωση για αυτο και τα 5 ευρω; Το case στο resolution center τι ακριβως ειναι;

----------


## dalai

Ναι η κυπρου (ασχετα με το 1 ευρω που περνει με καθε καταθεση)  καθε 2 χρονια τραβαει 5 ευρω  (και μαλιστα αυτοματα αν βρει λεφτα μεσα) και σου ανανεωνει αυτοματα την καρτα σου.Πουστι@ για εξτρα εσοδα...
Το case στο resolution center ειναι η εγγυηση του εβαυ αν κανεις αγορες με  paypal. Αντι να πεις οτι ολα καλα και να βαθμολογισεις θετικα τον πωλητη, πατας το απο κατω κουμπι και δλωνεις οτι κατι δεν πηγε καλα. Μετα ερχεσε σε επαφη με τον πωλητη ,αλλα με μεσαζοντα την paypal.  Προσοχη χρειαζεται να μην βαθμολογησεις τον πωλητη ,πριν κλεισει το case θετικα ή αρνητικα. Διαφορετικα κυνδινευεις να αποχωρησει απο την συζητηση ο πωλητης. Μετα αν το προβλημα σου λυθει δινεις την βαθμολογια σου (θετικη) και τελος...

----------


## ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

Η δικια μου εμπειρια απο ebay.

1)Αγορασα κατι τρανσιστορ απο Αμερικη ΜRF δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως τον τυπο και μου ηρθαν ΟΚ! Ενα μονο ηταν ετοιμο να σπασει το ποδαρακι του. Παλιο στοκ τρανσιστορ...

2) Κινητο Τηλ sony Ε.... Απο κινα περιμενα ενα μηνα να ερθει. ενθουσιαστηκα αρχικα αλλα ηταν μουφα και η μπαταρια του τελιωνω μεσα σε 7 ωρες.  :Lol:  :Lol: 

3) Αντιστατικα γαντια... Ηρθαν οκ 

4) Καμενα τρανσιστορ... 

5) ΕPAD την 4η φορα που το χρησιμοποιησα ΚΟΛΗΣΑΝ ΤΑ ANDROID 2.2 μουφα :Crying:  :Crying: 

συμπερασματα δικα σας... θα το ξανασκεφτω πολυ πριν αγορασω ξανα παντος!!

----------


## ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ IC ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ

----------


## dalai

> ...Φυσικα οτι πληρωνεις περνεις ......



Εδω ειναι το ζουμι. Ειναι δυνατον να περιμενω να δουλεψει σψστα το κολλάρο για εκπαιδευση σκυλιων οταν το παιρνεις 7 ευρω με εξοδα αποστολης. Δουλευει ,αλλα το τσιμπιμα απο το σοκ ειναι σαν...τσιμπιμα και τα 200 υποσχομενα μετρα ειναι στην πραγματικοτιτα 80. Το αντίστοιχο επαγκελματικο εχει 250 ευρω. Ένταξη ειπαμε ρε παιδια ..
Αν ομως η τιμη ηταν σχετικα λογικη επρεπε να ανοιξεις desclaymer (εκτος αν αναφερονταν ρητα οτι ηταν untested . tote...λαχειο η  αγορα).

----------


## ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

φιλε μου εσυ με 40 επιτυχημενες αγορες καλητερα παρατα το εbay και πανε σε κανα καζινο  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## dalai

Μπα γκαντεμοσαυρος ειμαι . Και αν θεωρεις επιτυχημενη την αγορα που περιεγραψα πιο πανω, τοτε ναι ειναι και οι 40 επιτυχημενες...:P
Κατι τετοιες π@π@ριτσες που περνω κατα καιρους ποτε δεν κανουν αυτο που υποσχονται ,απλως καποιες φορες με ικανοποιει η όποια απόδοσή τους και ερχονται σε τιμες 20 φορες πιο φτηνα.
Υπαρχουν ομως περιπτωσεις που δεν μπορουν να γινουν υποχωρησεις .Εκει μια εκτωση 50% νομίζω οτι ειναι πολυ καλη ακομη και αν δεν προκειτε να το στειλεις ποτε πισω στην εγγύηση.

----------


## pag

Όσες φορές επιχείρησα να αγοράσω κάτι από Αμερική δυστυχώς το μετάνιωσα.
Την πρώτη φορά αγόρασα κάτι μπαταρίες μαζί με έναν φίλο για κάτι ups.
Το ποσό συνολικά πλησίαζε το χιλιάρικο με αποτέλεσμα να κολλήσει η υπόθεση στο τελωνείο.
Μας πήρε καιρό να την τακτοποιήσουμε άσε που θέλανε να μας φορολογήσουν ότι δήθεν ως υλικό υψηλής τεχνολογίας ήταν είδος πολυτελείας  :Hammer: 
Την δεύτερη φορά είχα παραγγείλει δυο μεντεσέδες από λάπτοπ τους οποίους είχα βρει σε καταπληκτική τιμή στο Αμέρικα.
Δυστυχώς και εκεί λόγω λάθους του πωλητή οι μεντεσέδες κατέληξαν στα αζήτητα του τελωνείου.
Την τρίτη φορά που παράγγειλα κάτι δεν ήρθε ποτέ.
Άρα η ταπεινή μου εμπειρία μου έχει διδάξει να αποφεύγω τις εκ Αμερικής αγορές.
Αντίθετα οι αγορές από όλη την EU και όσες έκανα από Κίνα στέφθηκαν με επιτυχία(πλην μιας αγοράς μητρικής για φορητό υπολογιστή από Κίνα).

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Το Ebay έχει πολλά μυστικά, πρέπει να την φυσάς την γλώσσα, για να καταλάβεις από το Feedback που βάζει ο πωλητής,
τι καπνό φουμάρει.

Πολλοί από Αμερική δεν καν Αμερικάνοι, και δεν ξέρουν καλά καλά την γλώσσα. 
Άλλοι είναι γέροι και παράξενοι , και δεν ξέρουν να δουλέψουν το κομπιούτερ.  
Υπάρχουν και άτομα που πετάνε φωτιές , έξυπνοι και ενημερωμένοι . 

Καλή ώρα , όταν πήρα το Fluke 87V 180€ από Χονολουλού, ο άλλος πρότεινε από μόνος του να γράψει στο κουτί,
στον Θείο μου Κυριάκο. 

250 αγορές από όλο το πλανήτη, κόλλησα σε πέντε έξι, αλλά τα βρήκαμε.   
Άμα μιλάς καλά την γλώσσα τους , καθαρίζεις εύκολα τα μπλεξίματα.  

Και εχω χτυπήσει και ευκαιρίες με λίγο θράσος,
πριν χτηπησει κανένας , στέλνω μήνυμα και λέω σου δίνω τόσα σήμερα και όχι σε δυο βδομάδες που λήγει το παιχνίδι,
θες ? 
Αλλά εχω και Feedback δυνατό, ο άλλος νοιώθει σίγουρος. 

Μου έστειλε το Ebay ευχαριστήριο μήνυμα πριν δυο μέρες , έκλεισα λέει τέσσερα χρόνια μέλος.   

Ναι δεν λέω πήρα τα πάντα από ελλείψεις, άλλα σκάτωσε το θέμα τους τελευταίους οχτώ μήνες.
Κατι τα μεταφορικά από Αμερική που διπλασιαστήκανε σε μια νύχτα,
κάτι τα περί νόμοι τρομοκρατίας, κάτι περί αύξησης τιμών στα καύσιμα που μείωσε την ταχύτητα στις αποστολές,
ποιο αραιά τα δρομολόγια. 

Κατι η τρομοκρατία του ebay στους Αμερικάνους, στο να μην στέλνουν ανασφάλιστα τα δέματα, 
πράμα που σημαίνει και άλλη επιβάρυνση στην επιβάρυνση.
Έφτασε το θέμα να γίνει αηδία.  

Εαν ξεκίναγα σήμερα από το μηδέν , ούτε τα μισά από όσα πήρα, στα τρία πρώτα χρονιά,  δεν θα άξιζε να τα αγοράσω. 

Και η Αγγλία έγινε μπάχαλο στα μεταφορικά, η μόνη που ακόμα συμφέρει ως χώρα για αγορές είναι η Γερμανία, 
και για κάτι αξίας , όχι τσατσάρες.

Οσο για τους Κινέζους στην αρχή πρόσεχαν , δεν σε κορόιδευαν, τώρα έγιναν και αυτοί σκέτη απάτη, 70% να την πατήσεις.

----------


## panayiotis1

.. :Biggrin:

----------

dalai (14-06-11)

----------


## kenmitsakos

θελω να βγαλω και εγω μια προπληρομενη καρτα .
πρεπει να παω να alpha bank και τι θα ζυτησω πλοπληρωμενη τι ; υπαρχουν διαφοι τυποι οπως ειναι και με τιςπιστωτηκες εκτος το οτι μετα πλεπει να την δηλωσω στο paypal .

----------


## technikos



----------


## Xarry

Η Alpha Bank δεν εχει προπληρωμενη ομως μπορεις να να ανοιξεις εναν λογαριασμο ταμιευτηριου και να βγαλεις καρτα για αναληψη απο ΑΤΜ η οποια μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και για πληρωμες μεσω paypal.

----------


## kenmitsakos

εγω θελω καθαρα προπληρομενη ποια τραπαιζα εχει ;

----------


## technikos

> εγω θελω καθαρα προπληρομενη ποια τραπαιζα εχει ;




όλες οι τράπεζες έχουν!

διάβασε απ τη πρώτη σελίδα, έχει πληροφορίες, π.χ.




> Prepaid κάρτες προσφέρουν σχεδόν όλες οι τράπεζες  αυτή την στιγμή επομένως όποια διευκολύνει εσένα (αν έχεις ήδη  λογαριασμούς ταμιευτηρίου, ebanking κλπ) διάλεξε.
> 
> Επίσης να έχεις  υπόψη σου όταν επιλέγεις κάποιον πωλητή από το ebay, να βλέπεις την  βαθμολογία του (πόσες θετικές αγοροπωλησίες έχει κάνει)[1], το που  βρίσκεται (εγώ δεν επιλέγω εκτός Ε.Ε. γιατί δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με  τελωνεία), να υπολογίζεις το τελικό ποσό που θα χρειαστεί να πληρώσεις  (κόστος αντικειμένου+κόστος μεταφορικών+χρεώσεις για το  συνάλλαγμα+χρέωση για φόρτιση προπληρωμένης) και φυσικά τις λεπτομέρειες  για το αντικείμενο καθώς και την κατάσταση του (χρησιμοποιημένο ή  καινούργιο).
> 
> Λεπτομερέστερα για την δήλωση της κάρτας σου στην  PayPal, πρέπει πρώτα να φτιάξεις νέο λογαριασμό  (https://www.paypal.com/gr/cgi-bin/we...gistration-run)  προσθέτοντας όλα τα στοιχεία σου και στην συνέχεια να κάνεις την δήλωση  της κάρτας. Για να ενεργοποιηθεί η κάρτα η PayPal σου χρεώνει ένα μικρό  ποσό (δεν θυμάμαι τι ποσό) και στην χρέωση αυτή σου δίνει ένας κωδικός  (στα σχόλια της χρέωσης), με την χρήση του οποίου μπορείς να  ενεργοποιήσεις την κάρτα σου.
> 
> [1]: Πωλητές με πολύ υψηλή βαθμολογία είναι εγγυημένοι από την Ebay-PayPal και έτσι δεν φοβάσαι ότι θα χάσεις χρήματα.

----------


## Xarry

Η κυπρου εχει αλλα η προπληρωμενη ειναι η πιο ακριβη. Θες 5 ευρω για εκδοση 1 η 2 ευρω σε καθε γεμισμα και 1 ευρω αν κανεις αναληψη απο ΑΤΜ.

----------


## Xarry

> όλες οι τράπεζες έχουν!



 Δεν εχουν ολες.

----------


## antonis_p

Για να μην ταλαιπωρείστε με προπληρωμένες, είναι κάτι σαν τα καρτοκινητά (!) πάρτε μία κανονική πιστωτική χωρίς κανένα κόστος απόκτησης ή ετήσιο πάγιο, και ζητείστε χαμηλό πιστωτικό όριο πχ 600 ευρώ, έτσι ώστε να αισθάνεστε ασφαλείς.

----------


## mystaki g

> Η κυπρου εχει αλλα η προπληρωμενη ειναι η πιο ακριβη. Θες 5 ευρω για εκδοση 1 η 2 ευρω σε καθε γεμισμα και 1 ευρω αν κανεις αναληψη απο ΑΤΜ.



http://www.bankofcyprus.gr/el-GR/Car...epaidcard1_gr/ εδω οι χρεωσεις
http://www.bankofcyprus.gr/el-GR/Car...paidcardcy_gr/ εδω διαβασε/κανεις αιτηση και μονοι τους θα σε βρουνε/μια χαρα καρτα ειναι.

----------


## Xarry

> Για να μην ταλαιπωρείστε με προπληρωμένες, είναι κάτι σαν τα καρτοκινητά (!) πάρτε μία κανονική πιστωτική χωρίς κανένα κόστος απόκτησης ή ετήσιο πάγιο, και ζητείστε χαμηλό πιστωτικό όριο πχ 600 ευρώ, έτσι ώστε να αισθάνεστε ασφαλείς.



 Και η χρεωστικη το ιδιο ειναι με τη διαφορα οτι δεν εχεις πιστωτικο οριο αλλα οριο που εχεις σαν υπολοιπο στο λογαριασμο σου. Επισης η πιστωτικη θελει εκκαθαριστικο και ελαχιστο εισοδημα ενω η χρεωστικη οχι.

----------


## kenmitsakos

σε ποια τραπεζα να παω ;;;;;;;;;;;
alpha λετε οτι δεν εχει , κυπρου ακριβες .
η πειρεως ;;;;;

----------


## Xarry

Ακριβες ειναι ολες οι prepaid. Σου προτεινα χρεωστικη αντι προπληρωμενη εχεις και τον λογαριασμο εχουν και ολες οι τραπεζες.

----------


## kenmitsakos

> Ακριβες ειναι ολες οι prepaid. Σου προτεινα χρεωστικη αντι προπληρωμενη εχεις και τον λογαριασμο εχουν και ολες οι τραπεζες.



 ναι ευχαριστω για την επειλογη αλλα εγω λεω θελω καθαρα μια ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΟΜΕΝΗ !!!!

----------


## antonis_p

> ναι ευχαριστω για την επειλογη αλλα εγω λεω θελω καθαρα μια ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΟΜΕΝΗ !!!!



1) περνάς μια βόλτα από τις τράπεζες και ρωτάς

2) τηλεφωνάς στις τράπεζες και ρωτάς

3) googlάρεις και βρίσκεις αυτό που θέλεις.

----------


## -nikos-

> εγω θελω καθαρα προπληρομενη ποια τραπαιζα εχει ;



την τελευταια φωρα που εβγαλα προπληρωμενη ειχε ΜΟΝΟ η τραπεζα κυπρου

----------


## PCMan

> την τελευταια φωρα που εβγαλα προπληρωμενη ειχε ΜΟΝΟ η τραπεζα κυπρου



 Τι θα πει είναι ακριβές ρε παιδιά?
Έχω μία στην πειραιώς εδώ και 3 χρόνια περίπου και δεν με έχουν χρεώσει τίποτα. Αντιθέτως μου βάζουν κάποια χρήματα αν έχω υπόλοιπο μέσα για κάποιους μήνες.
Δεν έχω πληρώσει ούτε 0,01€ παραπάνω...

----------


## Xarry

Για τις προπληρωμενες (τουλαχιστον της Κυπρου) πληρωνεις για να εκδοθει πληρωνεις για να βαλεις λεφτα πληρωνεις για να την ανανεωσεις πληρωνεις για αναληψη πο ΑΤΜ.
Μπορεις να κανεις ακριβως την ιδια δουλεια με οτι καρτα να ναι πλεον μιας και οι καρτες αναληψης ειναι και debit χρεωστικες δηλαδη.
Και γω ειχα κολλησει με τις προπληρωμενες για λογους ασφαλειας αλλα το μελετησα και ειδα οτι δε συμφερει. Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεισεις μια χρεωστικη σαν προπληρωμενη βαζωντας λεφτα οποτε θες να κανεις αγορα και μαλιστα δεν θα σου παρει και προμηθεια η τραπεζα.

----------


## PCMan

> Για τις προπληρωμενες (τουλαχιστον της Κυπρου) πληρωνεις για να εκδοθει πληρωνεις για να βαλεις λεφτα πληρωνεις για να την ανανεωσεις πληρωνεις για αναληψη πο ΑΤΜ.
> Μπορεις να κανεις ακριβως την ιδια δουλεια με οτι καρτα να ναι πλεον μιας και οι καρτες αναληψης ειναι και debit χρεωστικες δηλαδη.
> Και γω ειχα κολλησει με τις προπληρωμενες για λογους ασφαλειας αλλα το μελετησα και ειδα οτι δε συμφερει. Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεισεις μια χρεωστικη σαν προπληρωμενη βαζωντας λεφτα οποτε θες να κανεις αγορα και μαλιστα δεν θα σου παρει και προμηθεια η τραπεζα.



Αυτό κάνω... Βάζω πάντα μόνο όσα χρειάζομαι για κάποια αγορα. Το καλό είναι ότι τα βάζω απευθείας στο ATM χωρίς φάκελο και είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμα. Καμία άλλη τράπεζα(τουλάχιστον στην περιοχή μου) δεν το έχει αυτό.
Δεν πλήρωσα για να εκδοθεί, ούτε για να βγάλω λεφτά, ούτε για να βάλω, ποτέ. Για ανανέωση δεν ξέρω ακόμα.
Για πιστωτική δεν προκειται να βγάλω ποτέ, γιατί 1) δεν κάνω ποτέ τίποτα αν δεν έχω λεφτά στην τσέπη μου και 2) πληρώνω κάποια λεφτά άδικα κάθε χρόνο! Δεν συμφαίρει..

----------


## Xarry

Ποια καρτα εχεις απο Πειραιως;

----------


## -nikos-

> Τι θα πει είναι ακριβές ρε παιδιά?
> Έχω μία στην πειραιώς εδώ και 3 χρόνια περίπου και δεν με έχουν χρεώσει τίποτα. Αντιθέτως μου βάζουν κάποια χρήματα αν έχω υπόλοιπο μέσα για κάποιους μήνες.
> Δεν έχω πληρώσει ούτε 0,01 παραπάνω...



αυτο δεν το ηξερα,,,,,,, :Hammer:  :Hammer: στην κυπρου αν δεν την ανανεωσης σου τρωνε το υπολυπο

----------


## PCMan

Αυτήν έχω
Piraeus-Bank_New-EMV-Chip-Debit-Card.jpg

Η δικιά μου λήγει τον 11ο του 2015.

Όταν ήταν να βγάλω κάρτα ψάχτηκα πολύ και στο τέλος ήμουν ανάμεσα στην κύπρου και στην πειραιώς. Μόλις είδα τα στραβά της κύπρου πήγα στην πειραιώς.

----------


## Xarry

Ε χρεωστικη ειναι οχι προπληρωμενη. Αυτο με το ΑΤΜ που ειναι αμεσα διαθεσιμα τα χρηματα πως γινεται;

----------


## PCMan

Όπως γίνεται και με τους αυτόματους πωλητες βενζίνης.

Τι διαφορά έχει η χρεωστική απο την προπληρωμένη δηλαδή?

----------


## Xarry

Η χρεωστικη συνδεεται με λογαριασμο ταμιευτηριου και ταυτοχρονα ειναι και καρτα αναληψης. Η προπληρωμενη ειναι σαν το καρτοκινητο δεν εχει λογαριασμο η μαλλον εχει ενα εικονικο χωρις να εχεις βιβλιαριο.

----------


## PCMan

> Η χρεωστικη συνδεεται με λογαριασμο ταμιευτηριου και ταυτοχρονα ειναι και καρτα αναληψης. Η προπληρωμενη ειναι σαν το καρτοκινητο δεν εχει λογαριασμο η μαλλον εχει ενα εικονικο χωρις να εχεις βιβλιαριο.



 Α νόμιζα ότι είναι το ίδιο πράγμα... Εδώ τα βρήκα αναλυτικά.
Σιγά τα ωά δηλαδή. Για ποιό λόγο να μην έχεις λογαριασμό? Είναι χαζό να πληρώνεις για να γεμίζεις-αδειάζεις την κάρτα. Μόνο για το.."φακέλωμα"? Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς στο paypal η σε άλλη σελίδα που θα δεχθούν την κάρτα, αληθινά στοιχεία θα δώσεις...

----------


## Xarry

Αυτο ακριβως για αυτο προτεινα στο φιλο χρεωστικη και οχι προπληρωμενη επιπλεον τα ιδια δικαιολογητικα απαιτουνται και για τις 2.

----------


## -nikos-

η βασικη ιδεα της προπληρωμενης ειναι οτι αν φτιαξουν καρτα κλονο δεν μπορουν 
να σου παρουν περισωτερα χρηματα απο αυτα που εχεις μεσα.

----------


## Xarry

Και της χρεωστικης αν βαζεις λεφτα μονο οταν θες να κανεις αγορα το ιδιο ειναι. Μη σου πω οτι οι τραπεζες δινουν περισσοτερη βαρυτητα στην ασφαλεια των λογαριασμων.

----------


## kenmitsakos

αν παω στην πειραιως τι θα χρειαστω να εχω για να βγαλω μια προπληρομενη ;
μεχρι ποσο ειναι το ελαχηστω οριο που μπωρο να βαλω ;;;;
στην πειραιως αν βαζω δεν θα μου παιρνει χρειματα ε;

----------


## kenmitsakos

για κοιτατε εδω http://www.piraeusbank.gr/ecPage.asp?id=290609&nt=96〈=1
η νεα webuy εχει χρεωσει.

----------


## Xarry

Χρειαζεσαι ταυτοτητα η διαβατηριο, εκκαθαριστικο εφοριας και λογαριασμο ΔΕΚΟ που να βεβαιωνει την διευθυνση κατοικιας σου.

----------


## kenmitsakos

για την προπληρομενη ή την χρεωστικη ; 
το ΔΕΚΟ τι ειναι ;

----------


## Xarry

Και για τις 2 τα ιδια χρειαζονται.
ΔΕΚΟ=Δημοσιες Επιχειρησεις Κοινης Ωφελειας (λεμε τωρα) δηλαδη ΔΕΗ-ΟΤΕ-ΕΥΔΑΠ.

----------


## kenmitsakos

αααααααααα οκ ευχαριστω τελεικα θα γβαλω αυτην της πειραιως την visa .

----------


## Xarry

Visa ειναι πολλες. Μπορει να ειναι ειτε πιστωτικη ειτε χρεωστικη ειτε προπληρωμενη.

----------


## kenmitsakos

για χρεωστικη μιλαω http://www.piraeusbank.gr/ecportal.asp?id=297656〈=1&nt=96%20&sid=

----------


## Xarry

Αρα λογαριασμο θα ανοιξεις και ταυτοχρονα θα κανεις αιτηση για καρτα την οποια θα σου στειλουν μετα απο καμια βδομαδα.

----------


## kenmitsakos

δεν με πειραζει ποτε εξαλου δεν βιαζομαι

----------


## Xarry

Απλα στο αναφερω σε περιπτωση που δεν το ξερεις.

----------


## agis68

εγω παντως αγοράζω συστηματικα μεσω PAYPAL με κανονικη visa πιστωτικη ΕΤΕ και ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος κανενα προβλημα 3 χρονια τωρα και αγοραζω 3-4 φορες την εβδοαμαδα!!!!...

----------


## Xarry

Κανονικη Visa δεν υπαρχει, οπως ειπα υπαρχει visa πιστωτικη, χρεωστικη και προπληρωμενη.
Η Visa ειναι μια παγκοσμια συμφωνια για αποδοχη πλαστικου χρηματος απο τις συμβεβλημενες τραπεζες και εμπορικα καταστηματα.

----------


## kenmitsakos

εγω θα βγαλω μια χρεωστικη visa τις πειραιως ε; θα ειμαι comple ;

----------


## Xarry

Κομπλε θα εισαι.

----------


## PCMan

> Αρα λογαριασμο θα ανοιξεις και ταυτοχρονα θα κανεις αιτηση για καρτα την οποια θα σου στειλουν μετα απο καμια βδομαδα.



 Εγώ ο πατέρας μου και οι φίλοι που που έκαναν λογαριασμό, χρειάστηκε ταυτότητα και αφμ.
Σε 10 λεπτά με το ρολόι, είχαμε και την κάρτα στο χέρι μαζί με ότι άλλο χρειαζόταν(pin κτλ..)

----------


## Xarry

Για τι καρτα μιλας; Μονο την prepaid της Κυπρου την παιρνεις επιτιπου και χωρις να γραφει ονομα πανω.

----------


## PCMan

> Για τι καρτα μιλας; Μονο την prepaid της Κυπρου την παιρνεις επιτιπου και χωρις να γραφει ονομα πανω.



 Για την χρεωστική που έχω λέω.

----------


## Xarry

Χρεωστικη=λογαριασμος καταθεσεων
Για να ανοιξεις λογαριασμο καταθεσεων χρειαζεσαι ταυτοτητα, αποδεικτικο ΑΦΜ και ισως σου ζητησουν και λογαριασμο ΔΕΚΟ. Ο λογαριασμος ανοιγει μεσα σε 10 λεπτα.
Χρεωστικη και αναληπτικη καρτα δεν παιρνεις επιτοπου για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι πρεπει να γραφει το ονομα σου. Η μονη καρτα που ξερω οτι παιρνεις επιτοπου ειναι η prepaid της Κυπρου και λογικα και αλλες prepaid απο αλλες τραπεζες για χρηση στο ιντερνετ με το μειονεκτημα οτι δεν γραφει το ονομα σου και ισως δεν γινει δεκτη για συναλλαγη σε καποιο φυσικο καταστημα.

----------


## PCMan

> Χρεωστικη=λογαριασμος καταθεσεων
> Για να ανοιξεις λογαριασμο καταθεσεων χρειαζεσαι ταυτοτητα, αποδεικτικο ΑΦΜ και ισως σου ζητησουν και λογαριασμο ΔΕΚΟ. Ο λογαριασμος ανοιγει μεσα σε 10 λεπτα.
> Χρεωστικη και αναληπτικη καρτα δεν παιρνεις επιτοπου για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι πρεπει να γραφει το ονομα σου. Η μονη καρτα που ξερω οτι παιρνεις επιτοπου ειναι η prepaid της Κυπρου και λογικα και αλλες prepaid απο αλλες τραπεζες για χρηση στο ιντερνετ με το μειονεκτημα οτι δεν γραφει το ονομα σου και ισως δεν γινει δεκτη για συναλλαγη σε καποιο φυσικο καταστημα.



 Χάρη σε 10 λέπτα έγιναν όλα.
Μπροστά μου πήρε την κάρτα και την έβαλε σε ενα μηχανημα για να γράψει όνομα(τα γραμματα και οι αριθμοι είναι ανάγλυφα).
Εμένα μου ζήτησαν ταυτότητα και αφμ πριν 3 χρόνια. Το ίδιο και πριν καμια βδομάδα σε έναν φίλο.

Άσχετο. Στην εθνική που πήγα πριν κανα μήνα να αλλάξω την κάρτα με καινούρια(με το τσιπάκι), συμπλήρωσα κάτι χαρτιά και μετα απο κανα 10 μέρες ήρθε η καινούρια κάρτα με ταχυδρομείο.

Στην κύπρου δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.

----------


## kenmitsakos

ΑΦΜ θα θελει επεικιρομενο χαρτη ; 
ή μια φωτοτυπια ;

----------


## technikos

> ΑΦΜ θα θελει επεικιρομενο χαρτη ; 
> ή μια φωτοτυπια ;




1. Ανοίγεις λογαριασμό ταμιευτηρίου (στην τράπεζα Πειραιώς)

2. Δικαιολογητικά:  ΦΩΤΟΤΥΠΙΕΣ α) ταυτότητας, β) εκκαθαριστικού της εφορίας και  γ) λογαριασμού της ΔΕΗ. 
    Δεν χρειάζεται να βγάλεις εσυ τις φωτοτυπίες το κάνει η τράπεζα.
    Η κάρτα VISA τυπώνεται επιτόπου και είναι χρεωστική (DEBIT)

3. Ο υπάλληλος θα σε ρωτήσει αν θέλεις κωδικούς για το λεγόμενο e-banking (χρεώνεσαι με 5€ άπαξ) 
    δηλαδή να μπορείς να χειρίζεσαι το λογαριασμό σου απ τον υπολογιστή σου. (μεταφορά χρημάτων, κινήσεις λογαριασμών κτλ.) 

4. Δεν χρειάζεται να καταθέσεις ούτε ένα ευρώ, παρα MONO όταν θέλεις να κάνεις κάποια αγορά.  (για ασφάλεια)

5. Οταν θα συνδέσεις την  VISA debit κάρτα σου με το paypal θα πρέπει να  περιμένεις μία ημέρα (συνήθως) μετά την έκδοση της κάρτας για να  ενεργοποιηθεί.
    Το paypal θα κάνει ανάληψη απ το λογαριασμό σου 1,5€. Αυτό το ποσό θα επιστραφεί με την πρώτη αγορά.
     Μετά θα πάρεις τηλέφωνο την τράπεζα Πειραιώς και θα τους ζητήσεις τον τετραψήφιο κωδικό που 
     ζητάει η paypal για επιβεβαίωση (απ την συναλλαγή που έκανες 1,5€) 

6.   Γράφεις τον κωδικό αυτό στην ανάλογη φόρμα της paypal και είσαι έτοιμος!  :Lol:

----------


## mystaki g

> Για τι καρτα μιλας; Μονο την prepaid της Κυπρου την παιρνεις επιτιπου και χωρις να γραφει ονομα πανω.



γραφουνε το ονομα.

----------


## kenmitsakos

επειτελους την εβγαλα την καρτα 2ωρες και 10 λεπτα με πειρε ολο προβλημα ειχαν .
wincard.jpg
την εκανα και winbank !

τωρα τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανω για να μπορω να ενεργοποιησω το paypal για να κανω αγορες μεσω internet ;

----------


## Xarry

Να κανεις εναν λογαριασμο στο paypal και να βαλεις τα στοιχεια της καρτας. Στο paypal σου λεει αναλυτικα ποιους αριθμους πρεπει να βαλεις και που.

ΥΓ Οι τραπεζες σημερα και αυριο απεργουν;

----------


## kenmitsakos

σημερα οχι κανονικα πηγα αυριο πρεπει.
τι διαφορα εχει το winbak απο το ibank εγω ποθ ειπα για το winbank που περνει 5ευρο και βλεπω στο internet τισ κινησεις του λογαριασμου μπεικα και μου ελεγε επανω επανω ιbank kai πατησα και μου ελεγε να βαλω κατι στοιχεια δεν πολυ καταλαβα τι ηθελε και βγεικα .

που κανω λογαρισμο στο paypal ;

----------


## Xarry

Μπαινεις https://www.paypal.com/gr και πατας sign up.

----------


## kenmitsakos

να ρωτησω κατι αλλο θελω να παρω αυτην την προσφορα https://www.supergold.gr/buy?gbId=11...DomainUrl=true
μπωρο να βαλω και αυτην την καρτα ε; επειδη λεει Αριθμός πιστωτικής κάρτας .

----------


## Xarry

Δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο αλλα μην βαζεις τον αριθμο της καρτας οπου να 'ναι αν δεν το ψαξεις πρωτα.

----------


## kenmitsakos

ειναι το supergold.gr βαζει καθε μερα μια προσφορα και την αγοραζεις μεσω καρτας

----------


## Xarry

Φανταζομαι και σε αυτο θα πρεπει να εγγραφεις και να δωσεις εκει τα στοιχεια σου.

----------


## kenmitsakos

σιγουρα εχω γραφει και παω αφορασε το την προσφορα και μου βγαζει αυτο και λεει προσθεικη πιστωτικης καρτας 
Καταγραφή.PNG

----------


## Xarry

Ε βαζεις της καρτας που εχεις  και ας μην ειναι πιστωτικη. Αυτον τον ενδιαφερει να ειναι visa.

----------


## kenmitsakos

οκ ευχαριστω !!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> επειτελους την εβγαλα την καρτα 2ωρες και 10 λεπτα με πειρε ολο προβλημα ειχαν .
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21449
> την εκανα και winbank !
> 
> τωρα τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανω για να μπορω να ενεργοποιησω το paypal για να κανω αγορες μεσω internet ;



Πάς στη σελίδα του *paypal* , κάνεις μια εγγραφή και δημιουργείς λογαριασμό (εισόδου). δίνεις τα στοιχεία σου , προχωράς, κάπου σου λέει να συνδέσεις την κάρτα σου , στη διαδικασία δίνεις ακόμη και τον τριψήφιο αριθμό που έχει η κάρτα στο  πίσω μέρος της . Αφου ολοκληρώσεις τη διαδικασία με το paypal, επειτα κάτι αντίστοιχο κάνεις και στο ebay και συνδέεις το paypal με το ebay. Aυτά συνοπτικά σημείωνε κωδικούς γιατί θα μπερδευτείς σίγουρα... καλά κέρδη,  εχμμμ καλές αγορές  :Smile:

----------


## kenmitsakos

ooo σε ευχαριστω να ρωτησω κατι τι διαφορα εχει το winbank με το ibank ;
γιατι εγω ζητησα απο υπαλληλο να μου παρει 5 ευρο και μου εδωσε εναν φακελο με εναν pin μπηκα στο winbank αλλα δεν εχουν φυγει 5 ευρο αλλα πανω πανω λεει στην σελιδα ibank μηπως αυτο ειναι ;

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> ooo σε ευχαριστω να ρωτησω κατι τι διαφορα εχει το winbank με το ibank ;
> γιατι εγω ζητησα απο υπαλληλο να μου παρει 5 ευρο και μου εδωσε εναν φακελο με εναν pin μπηκα στο winbank αλλα δεν εχουν φυγει 5 ευρο αλλα πανω πανω λεει στην σελιδα ibank μηπως αυτο ειναι ;



εγώ μόνο  το winbank χρησιμοποιώ για πληρωμή λογ/μων κοινής ωφέλειας... οσο για αυτό που λές επάνω επάνω λέει για IΒAN   (International Bank Account Number) που ειναι διαφορετικό πράγμα είναι αν δε κάνω λάθος ένας μεγάλος αριθμός ψηφίων που περιέχει τον αριθμό λογ/μου στην πειραιώς και που χρησιμοποιείται για διατραπεζικές (με άλλες τράπεζες) συναλλαγές και για συναλαγές της τράπεζάς σου με εκείνες του εξωτερικού.

Όσο για το παραπάνω πόστ μου δεν το πήρα πρέφα οτι σου απαντήσανε ήδη τα παιδιά γιατί η σελίδα του firefox ήταν σε cache... :Unsure:

----------


## kenmitsakos

οκ ευχαριστω , δεν πειραζη η βοηθεια σου ηταν χρεισιμη.

----------


## dimitrisOS

εχω μια απορια και εγω μπηκα στο paypal και στο Address line 1 εβαλα την διευθυνση μου που μενω ονομα και αριθμο μετα στο City τι να γραψω γαλατσι που μενω και State / Province / Region να βαλω ελλαδα ;

----------


## leosedf

Γαλάτσι είναι το state/province. Στο city γράψε Αthens.

----------


## JOUN

Στο city βαλε Athens και στο state Attiki.Οπως και να'χει απο την στιγμη που εχουν τα πεδια διπλα τους αστερισκο(*) το μονο που ενδιαφερει το συστημα ειναι να εχεις κατι συμπληρωμενο εκει.
Αφου ομως μιλαμε για Paypal πρεπει τα στοιχεια που θα δωσεις να συμφωνουν με τα στοιχεια που ειναι δηλωμενα στην πιστωτικη γιατι διασταυρωνονται.

----------


## dimitrisOS

city αρα βαζω Athens και state θα βαλω γαλατσι γιατι η οδος μου υπαχει και μια ιδια στην πατησιων ε;

----------


## mariosm

> γιατι η οδος μου υπαχει και μια ιδια στην πατησιων ε;



Αφου συμπληρωνεις και τον ταχυδρομικο κωδικα στην φορμα δεν σε ενδιαφερει αν υπαρχει αλλος δρομος με το ιδιο ονομα.

----------


## dimitrisOS

τελεικα πιο να βαλω city Athens και state γαλατσι ;

----------


## navar

παλικάρια και εγώ κάτι λίγες αποριούλες , ψωνίζοντας απο κινέζο πωλητή , εδώ και 38 μέρες δέν έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα.
δεν λέω ο τύπος έχει γαμάτη αξιολόγηση αλλα τί κάνω απο εδώ και πέρα ? περιμένω ? γκρινιάζω ? καταγκελεία στο paypal ?

----------


## lakafitis

στειλε του ενα μυνημα και ρωτα τον.

----------


## dimitrisOS

> τελεικα πιο να βαλω city Athens και state γαλατσι ;



αυτα συμπληρωνω ;

----------


## antonis_p

> τελεικα πιο να βαλω city Athens και state γαλατσι ;



state το Γαλάτσι;;;;

Αττική βάλε.

Αν και στην ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση, ελάχιστη σημασία έχει. Αν είναι σωστος ο ΤΚ, όλα έρχονται.

----------


## dimitrisOS

> state το Γαλάτσι;;;;
> 
> Αττική βάλε.
> 
> Αν και στην ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση, ελάχιστη σημασία έχει. Αν είναι σωστος ο ΤΚ, όλα έρχονται.



το αττικη ειναι γενικο .

τι να βαλω ;

----------


## ultra

> παλικάρια και εγώ κάτι λίγες αποριούλες , ψωνίζοντας απο κινέζο πωλητή , εδώ και 38 μέρες δέν έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα.
> δεν λέω ο τύπος έχει γαμάτη αξιολόγηση αλλα τί κάνω απο εδώ και πέρα ? περιμένω ? γκρινιάζω ? καταγκελεία στο paypal ?



Kωστα, οποιαδηποτε ενσταση πρεπει να γινει μεχρι 45 ημερες απο την πληρωμη σου.

Μετα απο αυτο το διαστημα, δεν εχεις κανενα απολυτως δικαιωμα.

Θα σου προτεινα-εστω προληπτικα-να ξεκινησεις ενα dispute στο paypal, και βλεπεις τι θα πει ο κινεζος.

Στην χειροτερη περιπτωση, θα παρεις πισω τα λεφτα σου.

----------

navar (04-07-11), 

Silas (04-07-11)

----------


## JOUN

> παλικάρια και εγώ κάτι λίγες αποριούλες , ψωνίζοντας απο κινέζο πωλητή , εδώ και 38 μέρες δέν έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα.
> δεν λέω ο τύπος έχει γαμάτη αξιολόγηση αλλα τί κάνω απο εδώ και πέρα ? περιμένω ? γκρινιάζω ? καταγκελεία στο paypal ?



Πιστευω μεσα στην βδομαδα θα τα εχεις παρει.

----------


## navar

> Kωστα, οποιαδηποτε ενσταση πρεπει να γινει μεχρι 45 ημερες απο την πληρωμη σου.
> 
> Μετα απο αυτο το διαστημα, δεν εχεις κανενα απολυτως δικαιωμα.
> 
> Θα σου προτεινα-εστω προληπτικα-να ξεκινησεις ενα dispute στο paypal, και βλεπεις τι θα πει ο κινεζος.
> 
> Στην χειροτερη περιπτωση, θα παρεις πισω τα λεφτα σου.



όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος και εγώ ελπίζω οτι σύντομα θα τα παραλάβω , θέλω να ρωτήσω , αυτό το dispute τί ακριβώς είναι και πώς το κάνεις ?

ΥΓ: σε ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή !

----------


## ultra

> όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος και εγώ ελπίζω οτι σύντομα θα τα παραλάβω , θέλω να ρωτήσω , αυτό το dispute τί ακριβώς είναι και πώς το κάνεις ?
> 
> ΥΓ: σε ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή !



Κανεις log in στον Paypal λογαριασμο σου, και επιλεγεις "resolution center", και μετα "dispute a transaction".

Στην συνεχεια, εχει τυποποιημενες ερωτησεις.

Θα επεμενα να προχωρησεις στην διαδικασια, γιατι μερικες φορες ο πωλητης θα σε παραμυθιασει με οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις, προκειμενου να σου "ροκανισει" αυτες τις 45 μερες.....

Ετσι, το Paypal ξεκιναει επικοινωνια με τον πωλητη. Σε περιπτωση που αυτος δεν προσκομισει αποδειξη αποστολης (tracking number), 

μπαινει στον λογαριασμο του και σου επιστρεφει ολο το ποσο που πληρωσες, συμπεριλαμβανομενων και των μεταφορικων.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχουμε και 60 μέρες απο το ebay στο resolution center.

----------


## ultra

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχουμε και 60 μέρες απο το ebay στο resolution center.



Σπυρο, οι μερες ειναι 45... την εχω πατησει, και το εμαθα.  Το Ebay και το Paypal, ειναι  η ιδια εταιρια.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι κώστα έχεις δίκιο ποιο παλιά ήταν 60 μέρες, και τα επίσημα στοιχεία
http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/item-...ived.html#more
http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-win-a...00000001676577

----------


## dimitrisOS

μενω γαλατσι τι να συμπληρωσω στα στοιχεια ;

συγνωμη που συνεχεια ρωταω και ξαναρωταω αλλα βλεπω εδω τοση που παραγγελνουν με paypal και δεν βοηθαει κανεις

----------


## pizza1993

city:Athens
Region/State:Galatsi

----------


## spiroscfu

Στο state εγώ έχω βάλει greece, όπως σου είπαν και παραπάνω αν βάλεις σωστά το post code δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## pizza1993

Αν μιλατε για το paypal τουλαχιστον σε μενα εχει και τα τρια:country,state/region/city αρα συμπληρωνεις
Country:Greece
City:Athens
Region:Galatsi

----------


## dimitrisOS

> Αν μιλατε για το paypal τουλαχιστον σε μενα εχει και τα τρια:country,state/region/city αρα συμπληρωνεις
> Country:Greece
> City:Athens
> Region:Galatsi



ρωτησα και ενα φιλο μου και μου ειπε να βαλω στο region αττικη-γαλατσι ε τι λετε ;

----------


## antonis_p

για να μην λέμε μ@λ@κίες στους ανθρώπους που κάνουν μια ερώτηση
να καταλάβουμε τί πάει να πει πόλη, δήμος, region http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regions_of_Greece

city είναι ο δήμος μας, δεν είναι η Αθήνα αν μένεις στο Ψυχικό. Το παραπάνω είναι η Αττική. Αν ο δήμος σου είναι το Γαλάτσι (δεν ξέρω αν είναι δήμος ή αν ανήκει
στο δήμο της αθήνας) βάζεις αυτό για πόλη.

Μέχρι εδώ.....

----------


## dimitrisOS

τελεικα city:galatsi & State / Province / Region : Attica

----------


## dimitrisOS

τελεικα εκανα ενεργοποιηση εβαλα τα στοιχεια τις καρτα και μετα μου λεει αυτο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21675

αυτον τον κωδικο που θα τον δω απο το winbank στο internet ;

----------


## ptisi110

Όταν περαστεί η κίνηση στην κάρτα σου από την τράπεζα τον κωδικό τον εμφανίζει εκεί που γράφει σε ποιον έγινε η πίστωση. Μόλις μάθεις τον κωδικό γυρνάς και τον συμπληρώνεις στο PAYPAL ώστε να γίνει η επαλήθευση της κατοχής της κάρτας σου.

----------


## dimitrisOS

που ακριβως το συμπληρωνω θα κοιταω στο winbank για δω τον αριθμο

----------


## ptisi110

Έχει περάσει καιρός και δεν θυμάμαι και πολύ καλά. Όταν μπεις στο λογαριασμό σου στο PAYPAL στο Overview κάτω από το όνομά σου δείχνει το status σου. Στην δική σου περίπτωση πρέπει να λέει Unverified. Αν πατήσεις εκεί πάνω νομίζω σε οδηγεί στην διαδικασία πιστοποίησης της κάρτας σου με τον κωδικό κτλπ. Μην ξεχνάς υπάρχει και το Help του PAYPAL

----------


## navar

> που ακριβως το συμπληρωνω θα κοιταω στο winbank για δω τον αριθμο



το συμπληρώνεις εκεί που περιμένει πιστοποίηση !
αμα πάς στην διαχείρηση καρτών στο paypal θα δείς την εκρεμότητα !

στον winbank σου θα δείς τον αριθμό , θα δείς μια χρέωση κάπου στο 1,5€ που θα έχει γίνει απο ΧΧΧΧpaypal αυτά τα 4 Χ είναι ο κωδικός που περιμένει η paypal !

υπομονή σε αυτ΄πο το βήμα μπορεί να κάνει απο 3 ώρες εώς και 3 μέρες για να εμφανιστεί η χρέωση!

----------


## dimitrisOS

> το συμπληρώνεις εκεί που περιμένει πιστοποίηση !
> αμα πάς στην διαχείρηση καρτών στο paypal θα δείς την εκρεμότητα !
> 
> στον winbank σου θα δείς τον αριθμό , θα δείς μια χρέωση κάπου στο 1,5€ που θα έχει γίνει απο ΧΧΧΧpaypal αυτά τα 4 Χ είναι ο κωδικός που περιμένει η paypal !
> 
> υπομονή σε αυτ΄πο το βήμα μπορεί να κάνει απο 3 ώρες εώς και 3 μέρες για να εμφανιστεί η χρέωση!



οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## sv4lqcnik

γεια και απο μενα παιδια 
α) πηγα προσφατα στην αλφα για να βγαλω χρεωστικη για το e-bay μεσω pay-pall και εφαγα πορτα μου ειπαν οτι θελουν για αρχη 500 € γιατι δεν εχω καταθεσεις εκει ετυχε αυτο σε κανενα αλλο ;
και ακομη μια ερωτηση μπορω με ενα βιβλιαρακι της εθνθκης να κανω εναρξη pay-pall δινωντας αυτον τον αριθμο δλδ προπληρωνωντας στον αριθμο βιβλιαριου μεσω αγορων;; εκανε κανενας εγγραφη με τον τροπο αυτο;;
β) γιατι κακα τα ψεματα Ελλαδα=Ευρωπη αλλα απο τιμες στα υψη και που ειμαστε ακομα να λεμε μονο η ευρωπη η καθαρη απο ανακατεματα ειναι προσιτη με καλες τιμες λυπαμε που το λεω αλλα τα δικα μας μαγαζια ναι μεν απο την μια δεν εχουν πληρωτητα εξαρτηματων αλλα απο την αλλη χρεωνουν οσα τους λειπουν εκεινη την ωρα μερικες φορες συμφωνειτε η διαφωνειτε ;; για το(α) περιμενω απαντησεις βοηθειας και για το (β) αποψεις και εμπειριες ευχαριστω παντως προκαταβολικα μονο και που θα διαβασετε αυτο το ποστ

----------


## graphist83

Δεν βγαζουν ολες οι τραπεζες καρτες Pre paid. Η Εθνικη ακομα δεν εχει. Δοκιμασε στην Eurobank. Απο τις πιο ευκολες και γρηγορες στην εκδοση. Και μετραει σαν κανονικη VISA. Μονο ταυτοτητα και ΑΦΜ και μεσα σε 2 λεπτα στην δινουν.

----------


## paul333

αλλο η χρεωστικη αλλο η prepaid

χρεωστικη πρεπει να εχεις καταθεσει στην τραπεζα.

prepaid-προπληρωμενη δεν χρειαζεται καταθεσει απλα ζητας μια καρτα προπληρωμενη πχ 100euro και εισαι οκ.

----------


## pastelidis.n.s.

Ειμαι κατοχος και Eurobank αλλα και Πειραιως Pre-Paid. Eνα εχω να πω. Σας προτεινω την Πειραιως ανεπιφιλακτα, χωρις κανεναν ενδοιασμο. Εχει παρα μα παρα πολυ καλες υπηρεσιες ebanking (winbank)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλησπέρα,

τα web banking συστήματα όλων των τραπεζών είναι εξίσου φιλικά στον χρήστη τουλάχιστον για για τις βασικές λειτουργίες που συζητάμε και άρα θα έλεγα αντίστοιχα.

Η χρήση του μεσάζοντα που ακούει στο όνομα PAYPAL εξασφαλήζει την απαραίτητη ασφάλεια στον χρήστη ώστε να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί την πιστωτική του κάρτα για πληρωμές με ασφάλεια χωρίς να μπαίνει στη διαδικασία έκδοσης προπληρωμένων καρτών (η οποία αποτελεί την ασφαλέστερη επιλογή στην περίπτωση που ο χρήστης πρέπει να καταχωρήσει σε άγνωστο site απ'ευθείας τα στοιχεία της πιστωτικής του κάρτας και όχι αυτά της συνδρομής PAYPAL). Στην περίπτωση του ebay υπάρχει και η δεύτερη δικλείδα ασφαλείας για πληρωμές που είναι το ίδιο το Ebay!

Για όσους λοιπόν ξεκινούν τώρα τα βήματα είναι:

- έκδοση απλής πιστωτικής κάρτας οποιασδήποτε τράπεζας από αυτές που αναγνωρίζει το e-bay (όπως VISA, MASTER, AMEX)
- εγγραφή στο PAYPAL
- εγγραφή στο e-bay
- χρήση κωδικών PAYPAL στις συναλλαγές με το ebay

και... καλές αγορές!!!

----------


## navar

προισωπική εμπειρία απο κύπρου !
απλά πράγματα , χρειάζονται ΑΦΜ και ταυτότητα ,
σου ανοίγουν αναγκαστικά λογαριασμό και εκεί πάνω σε αυτόν εκδίδουν την prepaid .
παίρνεις κανονική κάρτα στα χέρια σου που συμπεριφέρεται σαν VISA(όταν έχει λεφτά μέσα )
βάζεις πολύ έυκολα λεφτά ότι ώρς και αν είναι απο τα ΑΤΜ τις κύπρου με την καρτούλα ανα χείρας και ξέρωντας το ΠΙΝ
ούτε ουρές ούτε στήσιμο ούτε τίποτα.
συμπαθητικό winbank με τα βασικά , στο i-cardonine.gr

----------


## dimitrisOS

μου ηρθε ο αριθμος και λεει Κωδικός Αναφοράς π.χ 1234567χχχχχχ1111 τα νουμερα ειναι τυχεα που εγραψα εδω τι πρεπει να συμπληρωσω το 1111 ;

----------


## dimitrisOS

τελεικα δεν ειναι αυτο ο αριθμος απλος πατησω λεπτομεριες μεσω nternet το βλεπω και που εβγαλα ενα αλλο  μυνημα που ελεγε PP1234CODE και το συμπληρωσω και μου εβγαλε ενα μυνημα οτι τα εξοδα αποστολη θα σας επιστερφουν μεσα σε 24ωρες τωρα ειμαι coomple για αγορας ;

----------


## navar

> τελεικα δεν ειναι αυτο ο αριθμος απλος πατησω λεπτομεριες μεσω nternet το βλεπω και που εβγαλα ενα αλλο  μυνημα που ελεγε PP1234CODE και το συμπληρωσω και μου εβγαλε ενα μυνημα οτι τα εξοδα αποστολη θα σας επιστερφουν μεσα σε 24ωρες τωρα ειμαι coomple για αγορας ;



καλές αγορές , έτοιμος είσαι !!!
ναι το 1,5€ θα το πάρεις πισω όπως πολύ σωστά σου είπε !

----------


## dimitrisOS

> καλές αγορές , έτοιμος είσαι !!!
> ναι το 1,5€ θα το πάρεις πισω όπως πολύ σωστά σου είπε !



OK ευχαριστω πολυ τωρα τι πρεπει να κανω για αγορασω μεσω ebay ;

----------


## navar

λοιπόν στο δικό μου θέμα , έκανα Dispute στον κινέζο , ο οποίος με την σειρά του έστειλε track number , με αυτό το τρακ, πήγα στο ταχυδρομείο και μετά απο ηρωικό χώσιμο , τελικά το εντόπισαν το δέμα που ήταν εκεί απο 17/6 αλλα κανένας δεν είχε φέρει ούτε μια απλή ειδοποίηση !

όσο για σενα DimitriOS είναι απλά τα πράγματα , πατάς buy στο πράγμα που θέλεις και σε πάει βήμα βήμα ,θα σου ζητήσει τα συνθυματικά (username password) απο το paypal, θα κάνεις ενα  login και είσαι κύριος !

----------


## ultra

> λοιπόν στο δικό μου θέμα , έκανα Dispute στον κινέζο , ο οποίος με την σειρά του έστειλε track number , με αυτό το τρακ, πήγα στο ταχυδρομείο και μετά απο ηρωικό χώσιμο , τελικά το εντόπισαν το δέμα που ήταν εκεί απο 17/6 αλλα κανένας δεν είχε φέρει ούτε μια απλή ειδοποίηση !



Ειδες που μερικοι θελουν τον βουρδουλα τους????  

Αφ ενος του κινεζου θα του επεφτε ο κ***ς να στειλει ενα tracking number, αλλα και για τα Ελτα... τι να λεμε, Υπερπαραγωγη !

PS   Πλακα δεν εχει το dispute?  Σουζα καθονται ολοι... :Biggrin: 

Τελος καλο, ολα καλα, παντως.

----------


## dimitrisOS

> όσο για σενα DimitriOS είναι απλά τα πράγματα , πατάς buy στο πράγμα που θέλεις και σε πάει βήμα βήμα ,θα σου ζητήσει τα συνθυματικά (username password) απο το paypal, θα κάνεις ενα  login και είσαι κύριος !



δηλαδη πρωτα πρεπει να φτειξω εναν λογαριασμο ; 
ποτ στο ebay.gr ή ebay.com  ή ... που ;

----------


## lakafitis

> δηλαδη πρωτα πρεπει να φτειξω εναν λογαριασμο ; 
> ποτ στο ebay.gr ή ebay.com  ή ... που ;



Ο λογαριασμος που θα φτιάξεις ειναι κοινος για ολα τα e-bay. Μπορεις να τον φτιαξεις πχ στο ebay.co.uk και με τον ιδιο username και κωδικο να μπαινεις και σε ολα τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## dimitrisOS

> Ο λογαριασμος που θα φτιάξεις ειναι κοινος για ολα τα e-bay. Μπορεις να τον φτιαξεις πχ στο ebay.co.uk και με τον ιδιο username και κωδικο να μπαινεις και σε ολα τα υπολοιπα.



ok παω να φτειαξω τι θα χρειαστω να δωσω ομως ;

----------


## dimitrisOS

εφτειαξα εναν λογαριασμο και στο ebay τι κανω τωρα ;

----------


## spiroscfu

Αγοράζεις.
Για δοκιμή και για να δεις πως γίνεται αγόρασε 2-3 μικρά-φτηνά πραγματάκια (0,5 με 1 ευρό)

----------


## AlexSm

Αντιμετωπίζω ένα μικρό προβληματάκι με μια παραγγελία που έκανα μιας breadboard.

Ενώ έχει αποσταλεί όπως ενημέρωσε ο πωλητής απο τις 25/6 ακόμα δεν έχω λάβει καμία ειδοποίηση, μπορώ να κάνω κάτι;

----------


## spiroscfu

Υπολόγιζε από 2 εβδομάδες έως 1 μήνα, από εκεί και πέρα αρχίζεις να ανησυχείς.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

σπυρο δεν ασχοληθηκα με pay pall ακομα αλα σκοπευω και απο οτι εχω ακουσει αν καθυστερησει παρα πολυ ο μουστερης μπορεις να τον αναφερεις στο pay-pall και αναλαμβανουν αυτοι ετσι ;; για οτι ποσο και να ειναι μικρο η μεγαλο;; ετσι εναι η τα μικροποσα μεχρι εικοσαρι δεν τα πιανουν;;

----------


## spiroscfu

Για όλα Νίκο και η επιστροφή το χρημάτων είναι το προϊόν+μεταφορικά.
Αλλά δεν πρέπει να περάσουν 45 ημέρες, αν περάσουν ποιο πολλές τα χάνεις.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

ε τοτε σπυρο λαγος την φτερη εσειε κακο της κεφαλης του αν δεν το πεις μετα τις 35 μερες αντε 40 πααει να πει οτι σε τρωει η τσεπη για αλλα.

----------


## lakafitis

Καλύτερα να επικοινωνεις πρωτα με τον πωλητη, και αν δεν σου απανταει στα μυνηματα τοτε ξεκινας dispute στο paypal. Αλλα αφήνεις να περάσει καποιο διαστημα αρχικα. Καποιοι πωλητες εχουν στην σελιδα του προιοντος που πουλανε ενα πινακακι με τους ενδεικτικους χρονους για καθε χωρα. Γενικά τα πραγματα απο Αγγλία κανουν περιπου μια βδομαδα να ερθουν , απο Ασια 15-30 μερες  και απο Αμερικη 10-15 μερες.


@Σπυρο το αμαξι στο avatar ειναι το leon το cupra;

----------


## spiroscfu

Όχι γιάννη το 1.8tsi είναι με κάποιες μετατροπές στα 230hp.

----------


## dimitrisOS

> Αγοράζεις.
> Για δοκιμή και για να δεις πως γίνεται αγόρασε 2-3 μικρά-φτηνά πραγματάκια (0,5 με 1 ευρό)



OKey ευχαριστω πολυ τωρα στο site paypal δεν χρειαζετε να κανω τιποτα αλλο ;

----------


## navar

> OKey ευχαριστω πολυ τωρα στο site paypal δεν χρειαζετε να κανω τιποτα αλλο ;



εκ των πραγμάτων όχι , αγοράζω συνέχεια απο ebay αλλα είχα να το ανοίξω το paypal κανα χρόνο και !
είναι ο συνδετικός κρίκος απλά για το ebay και την κάρτα σου !

----------


## dimitrisOS

> εκ των πραγμάτων όχι , αγοράζω συνέχεια απο ebay αλλα είχα να το ανοίξω το paypal κανα χρόνο και !
> είναι ο συνδετικός κρίκος απλά για το ebay και την κάρτα σου !



οκ θα ψαξω κατι μικρο να αγορασω πρωτα και επανερχομε

----------


## dimitrisOS

http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/6M-WiFi-WAN-Router-WiFi-Antenna-Extension-Cable-RPSMA/300488041803/item
τι λετε για αυτο ;

----------


## taxideytis

δεν γνωρίζω την τιμή του στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά βασικά αγόρασε κάτι που πρώτον δεν το βρίσκεις εδώ και δευτερον το βρίσκεις με μια σημαντική διαφορά τιμής που να δικαιολογεί την αγορά.

----------


## PCMan

> http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/6M-WiFi-WAN-Router-WiFi-Antenna-Extension-Cable-RPSMA/300488041803/item
> τι λετε για αυτο ;



Περίπου τόσο κυμαίνονται εδώ. Αλλά αν είναι να το πάρεις ενώ δεν το χρειάζεσαι, καλύτερα πάρε κάτι άλλο.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αν το χρειάζεσαι αγόρασε το εδω   14.35ε+φπα  τα 2 μετρα

----------


## PCMan

> Αν το χρειάζεσαι αγόρασε το εδω   14.35ε+φπα  τα 2 μετρα



Δηλαδή 17,65 τα δυο μέτρα? Χρυσάφι έχει μέσα?

----------


## dimitrisOS

> Περίπου τόσο κυμαίνονται εδώ. Αλλά αν είναι να το πάρεις ενώ δεν το χρειάζεσαι, καλύτερα πάρε κάτι άλλο.



στο ebay το παιρνω 3 ευρο

----------


## dimitrisOS

να βρεικα κατι πιο χρεισειμω που δεν το βρεισκης στην ελλαδα τι λετε για αυτο ;

----------


## Xarry

> να βρεικα κατι πιο χρεισειμω που δεν το βρεισκης στην ελλαδα τι λετε για αυτο ;



Ακριβο μου φαινεται.Αρκετα ακριβο μαλιστα για ebay.

----------


## navar

> να βρεικα κατι πιο χρεισειμω που δεν το βρεισκης στην ελλαδα τι λετε για αυτο ;



βασικά εγώ να σταθώ οτι πλέον έχουμε το ίδιο κινητό !!!
το αναβάθμισες ? το έκανες 512 ram ?
απο λειτουργικό τί έχεις ? το μαμά 2,2 ? ή το έκανες 2,3 με καμία Custom  ROM ?

----------


## spiroscfu

Παιδιά μου έτυχε ένα περίεργο θέμα στο ebay.
Είχα παραγγείλει κάποια πράγματα (5) τα τέσσερα ήρθαν, ανοίγω το ebay για να αφήσω feedback και βλέπω πως το ένα ενώ ήρθε δεν υπήρχε μέσα (περίπου στις 25 μέρες),
σκέφτηκα μάλλον θα το έσβησα και ψάχνοντας στα διαγραμμένα δεν βρήκα τίποτα, εκείνη την στιγμή τα παίρνω λίγο (μας δουλεύουν από το ebay) και έψαξα σχολαστικά όλο το ebay
το αποτέλεσμα πουθενά το προϊόν.
Πάω στην πιστωτική και *βρίσκω την συναλλαγή* επίσης και στην paypal, βάζοντας το #item number στο ebay δεν υπήρχε μετά από ψάξιμο βρίσκω τον πωλητή κάνω search και για αυτόν και ήταν διαγραμμένος, και το ερώτημά είναι που  είναι το ebay protection.
Εντάξει θα μπορούσα να κάνω dispute από το paypal, αλλά καλά καλά δεν θυμόμουν αν το είχα παραγγείλει (την στιγμή που δεν το είδα στο ebay νόμιζα πως ξέχασα να το παραγγείλω) 
Αυτή είναι μια προσωπική εμπειρία που μου έκανε εντύπωση και είπα να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας, το item ήταν μικρής αξίας αλλά αν ήταν μεγαλύτερης και δεν είχε έρθει.

----------


## navar

μάλλον για αυτούς τους λόγους διαγράφηκε ο πωλητής !
αν κάνεις dispute σε τέτοια περίπτωση , θα αποζημιωθείς σίγουρα !
όσο για την συναλλαγή , αν ψάξεις στο ιστορικό τις paypal θα την βρείς άνετα !

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι κωσταντίνε την βρήκα (το έγραψα παραπάνω) αλλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PCMan

> Παιδιά μου έτυχε ένα περίεργο θέμα στο ebay.
> Είχα παραγγείλει κάποια πράγματα (5) τα τέσσερα ήρθαν, ανοίγω το ebay για να αφήσω feedback και βλέπω πως το ένα ενώ ήρθε δεν υπήρχε μέσα (περίπου στις 25 μέρες),
> σκέφτηκα μάλλον θα το έσβησα και ψάχνοντας στα διαγραμμένα δεν βρήκα τίποτα, εκείνη την στιγμή τα παίρνω λίγο (μας δουλεύουν από το ebay) και έψαξα σχολαστικά όλο το ebay
> το αποτέλεσμα πουθενά το προϊόν.
> Πάω στην πιστωτική και *βρίσκω την συναλλαγή* επίσης και στην paypal, βάζοντας το #item number στο ebay δεν υπήρχε μετά από ψάξιμο βρίσκω τον πωλητή κάνω search και για αυτόν και ήταν διαγραμμένος, και το ερώτημά είναι που  είναι το ebay protection.
> Εντάξει θα μπορούσα να κάνω dispute από το paypal, αλλά καλά καλά δεν θυμόμουν αν το είχα παραγγείλει (την στιγμή που δεν το είδα στο ebay νόμιζα πως ξέχασα να το παραγγείλω) 
> Αυτή είναι μια προσωπική εμπειρία που μου έκανε εντύπωση και είπα να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας, το item ήταν μικρής αξίας αλλά αν ήταν μεγαλύτερης και δεν είχε έρθει.



Κι εγώ το έχω πάθει αυτό αλλά από τη στιγμή που το έστειλε και ήρθε αυτό που παράγγειλα και καπάκι διαγράφηκε, δεν με ενδιαφέρει.
Όταν έγινε αυτό, μου έστειλαν και μήνυμα απο το ebay αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι έλεγε... Θα ψάξω στα email μου μπας και το βρω.

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε εμένα δεν ήρθε κάποια ειδοποιήσει.

----------


## dimitrisOS

> βασικά εγώ να σταθώ οτι πλέον έχουμε το ίδιο κινητό !!!
> το αναβάθμισες ? το έκανες 512 ram ?
> απο λειτουργικό τί έχεις ? το μαμά 2,2 ? ή το έκανες 2,3 με καμία Custom  ROM ?



ασχετα που εχω καποιο προβλημα και το εστειλα για service του τα εχω κανει ολα εσυ ;

----------


## navar

> ασχετα που εχω καποιο προβλημα και το εστειλα για service του τα εχω κανει ολα εσυ ;



ακομα τιποτα....δεν προλαβα να καταπιαστω
αν και μια μέρα ήμουν έτοιμος , αλλα πάλι καλα που δνε το εκανα και διάβασα πρώτα , μιας και το δικό μου είναι GEN2 και η οδηγίες που διάβαζα ήταν για 1....
θα το είχα νεκρό ήδη !

----------


## dimitrisOS

> ακομα τιποτα....δεν προλαβα να καταπιαστω
> αν και μια μέρα ήμουν έτοιμος , αλλα πάλι καλα που δνε το εκανα και διάβασα πρώτα , μιας και το δικό μου είναι GEN2 και η οδηγίες που διάβαζα ήταν για 1....
> θα το είχα νεκρό ήδη !



εδω εχω εναν οδηγο στο insomnia.gr γινεται αναβαθμισει και σε gen2 θα ψαξω και θα σου πω  :Smile:

----------


## picdev

Δεν θα πώ για αγορά απο ebay αλλα απο κίνα,
αγόρασα κάτι RF module απο κίνα με κόστος 15$ + DHL 25$
είχα ακούσει να μην παίρνω πράγματα με courier γιατί τα σταματάνε τελεωνείο αλλά λέω , 15$ κάνουν είμαι κάτω απο το όριο, απόδειξη έχει όλα καλά!
Ελα όμως που τα σταμάτησαν στο τελονείο και η DHL θέλει πάνω απο 30ε για *δικαιώματα πρακτόρων!* αποθήκευσης και κάτι τέτοια...
αυτό δεν είναι φόροι ή τελωνειακοί δασμοί αλλά χρεώσεις της DHL, άσε το τρέξιμο που έχει όπως μου είπαν.
Τι είναι αυτά τα δικαιώματα πρακτώρω και που πάνε αυτα τα λεφτά ξέρει να μου πει κανείς?
αφού τους έχω πληρώσει μεταφορικά γιατί ζητάνε άλλα τόσα άμα σταμαστήσει τελωνείο, και όλα αυτά για ενα φάκελο

----------


## leosedf

Τα ιδιωτικά κούριερ απο μόνα τους πάνε το δέμα σου στο τελωνείο και ζητούν φράγκα.
Σκέψου αν έχει 100 δέματα πόσα βγάζει. Για να στα κουβαλήσει και εκτελωνίσει το άτομο τους θέλει φράγκα.
Απλά τους λές να το φάνε ή να το στείλουν πίσω και παραγγέλνεις μέσω απλου ταχυδρομείου, και τελωνείο να περάσει δεν πρόκειτε να σου ζητήσουν κάτι παραπάνω απ' το κανονικό.

----------


## picdev

τα module τελικά δεν τα χρειάζομαι απλά πήγαν τσάμπα 30ε τουλάχιστον θα τα πούλαγα
ή θα τα χάριζα σε κάποιον εδώ στο forum,
στο τηλέφωνο τους είπα απατεώνες, μα για 10ε προιόντα μου ζητάτει πάνω απο 30ε?
Μου το είπε για τον εκτελωνιστή ότι θέλει άλλα 40ε, μάλιστα λέει μετά τις 3 μέρες χρεώνουν άλλα 6.5ε τη μέρα, τι αλητεία είναι αυτή ?
Δεν είπα να μην πληρώσω φόρους και δασμούς στο κράτος αλλά όλα αυτα τα λεφτά τα παίρνει η DHL, μάλιστα στο τηλέφωνο δεν στο λένε ξεκάθαρα , πήρα στα κεντρικά για να μου το πουν σε ποιον πάνε τα λεφτά...
Είναι σίγουρο οτι στέλνουν αυτοί τα δέματα στο τελωνείο?
μέσα στη βδομάδα φεύγω αεροπορικός και λέω να περάσω να τους τα πω ένα χεράκι. :Angry:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι είναι σίγουρο γιατί παίρνουν καλά φράγκα.
Εμένα μου ζητούσαν 120 για δέμα των 50.

----------


## picdev

εγώ  νόμιζα οτι τα σταματάει το τελωνείο, δηλαδή πάει η εταιρεία και λέει στο τελωνείο,έχω αυτά τα ύποπτα δέματα πάρτα για έλεγχο?
το δέμα έχει και απόδειξη αξίας 16$! μάλιστα η κοπέλα στο τηλ είπε όντως περίεργο που το σταμάτησαν

----------


## leosedf

Ύποπτα? Όχι απλά το κρατάνε στο γραφείο τους και σου λένε για να το πάω στο τελωνείο θέλω κατοστάρικο.
Δεν σου είπε κανείς ότι είναι στο τελωνείο ακόμα.

----------


## picdev

συγγνώμη αλλά όλα όσα παίρνω απο κίνα με απλό ταχυδρομίο γιατί δεν περνάνε τελωνείο?
αυτό πάλι είναι ευτελούς αξίας , γιατί να το πάνε στο τελωνείο?
υπάρχει κάποιος νόμος?

----------


## leosedf

Όχι απλά στο ταχυδρομείο περνάει έτσι κι αλλιώς με δικά τους έξοδα και εκεί φορολογείσαι κανονικά (λογικό ποσό) και πληρώνεις μόνο αυτό.
Όλα περνάνε απλά τα χαμηλής αξίας τα περνάνε απ' ευθείας χωρίς δασμούς.
Οι ιδιωτικοί απλά το κρατάνε το βάζουν στο αμάξι το κουβαλάν και το πάν στο τελωνείο, Γι αυτό χρεώνουν. Οι τιμές τους φυσικά είναι λές και θα γεμίσει όλο το φορτηγό καύσιμα, θα βάλει μέσα μόνο το δικό σου δέμα και θα έχει 5 άτομα που θα το κουβαλάνε, δεν εξηγούνται αλλιώς τα υπέρογκα ποσά.
Στην πραγματικότητα φορτώνει πολλά και παίρνει απο 80-100 στο καθένα. Καλά λεφτά.

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή παρόλο που λέει 15$ το πάνε στο τελωνείο υποχρεωτικά δια νόμου? 
και εγώ πληρώνω αυτή τη μεταφορά?
και εκεί  επειδή κοστίζει 15$ δεν θα πλήρωνα τίποτα στο τελονείο?

----------


## leosedf

Απάντηση: Ακριβώς!

----------


## picdev

μακάρι να είμαι τόσο φορτωμένος μέχρι τη παρασκευή! 
θα τους πάρω και αύριο ένα τηλεφωνάκι να τους ρίξω ένα τρισάγιο ... :Wink:

----------


## paul333

καλα αλλα αν δεν τα παραλαβεις σε ενα ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα τι γινεται δεν πανε πισω στον αποστολεα? 

αν πανε πες του κινεζου να στα στειλει με ταχυδρομειο τουλαχιστον θα γλυτωσεις τα 40ε.

----------


## mariosm

> Οι ιδιωτικοί απλά το κρατάνε το βάζουν στο αμάξι το κουβαλάν και το πάν στο τελωνείο



Τα εμπορευματα δεν πανε στο τελωνειο με αποφαση της καθε μεταφορικης. Τα εμπορευματα οταν ξεφορτωνονται ειναι ηδη σε χωρο τελωνιακου ελεγχου.
Ακολουθωντας τους νομους που υπαρχουν εκτελωνιζουν. Η διαφορα με τα ΕΛΤΑ ειναι οτι οι ιδιωτικες μεταφορικες δεν εχουν δικους τους εκτελωνιστες και συνεργαζονται με ιδιωτες που χρεωνουν παγια 80 ευρω ανα εκτελωνισμο για εξοδα. Αυτη η χρεωση δεν ειναι φορος. Ο φορος ειναι συνηθως το 30% επι του τιμολογιου απο τα οποια 23% ΦΠΑ και τα υπολοιπα διαφορα χαρτοσημα.





> καλα αλλα αν δεν τα παραλαβεις σε ενα ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα τι γινεται δεν πανε πισω στον αποστολεα?



Τα εμπορευματα που παραμενουν για εκτελωνισμο ΔΕΝ επιστρεφονται ποτε στον αποστολεα. Μετα απο καποιο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα βγαινουν σε δημοπρασια και υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι που ασχολουνται με αυτο.

----------


## picdev

εγώ κατάλαβα ότι άλλη μια μαφία-συμμορία δρα υπό την ανοχή μας,
mariosm λές οτι τα λεφτά τα παίρνουν εκτελονιστές, τα 30ε-35ε που πρέπει να πληρώσω είναι το κόστος αν πάω και κάνω μόνος μου τον εκτελωνισμό, για να μου τον κάνει εκτελωνιστής πρέπει να πληρώσω άλλα 60ε-80ε νομίζω

----------


## mariosm

> τα 30ε-35ε που πρέπει να πληρώσω είναι το κόστος αν πάω και κάνω μόνος μου τον εκτελωνισμό, για να μου τον κάνει εκτελωνιστής πρέπει να πληρώσω άλλα 60ε-80ε νομίζω



Αυτο λεω. Δεν νομιζω να λεω κατι διαφορετικο. Τωρα οσο για μαφια-συμμορια δεν συμφωνω γιατι απλα ειναι μια παροχη υπηρεσιων. Δεν εινα υποχρεωτικη.
Εδω στην Ελλαδα ιδιως τωρα τελευταια ολοι κατηγορουν ολους ως απατεωνες κλεφτες κλπ χωρις κανενας να αναφερει ποιο ειναι το δικο του επαγγελμα για να βγαζουμε και καποιο συμπερασμα για αυτον που απευθεινει κατηγοριες.

----------


## picdev

> Αυτο λεω. Δεν νομιζω να λεω κατι διαφορετικο. Τωρα οσο για μαφια-συμμορια δεν συμφωνω γιατι απλα ειναι μια παροχη υπηρεσιων. _Δεν εινα υποχρεωτικη._
> Εδω στην Ελλαδα ιδιως τωρα τελευταια ολοι κατηγορουν ολους ως απατεωνες κλεφτες κλπ χωρις κανενας να αναφερει ποιο ειναι το δικο του επαγγελμα για να βγαζουμε και καποιο συμπερασμα για αυτον που απευθεινει κατηγοριες.



*αυτά τα 30-35ε που είναι δικαιώματα πρακτόρων δεν τα γλιτώνω τα πληρώνω υποχρεωτικά*,ακόμα και αν κάνω μόνος μου τον εκτελωνισμό!
(άλλο το καπέλο που πληρώνεις αν βάλεις εκτελωνιστή, αυτό δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό, αν το κάνεις μόνος σου)
 ποιος παίρνει αυτά τα χρήματα? Επίσης πρέπει να το πάρω εγώ απο εκεί δεν μου στο στέλνουν σπίτι,για να μου το στείλουν πρέπει να πληρώσω και άλλο καπέλο
έχω πληρώσει είδη 25$ μεταφορικά για πράγματα αξίας 15$, και βαρος 30γραμμαρίων,αν δεν είναι αυτό κλέψιμο τότε τι είναι?
* στα ΕΛΤΑ αν σου περάσει τελωνείο δεν πληρώνεις αυτό το ποσό..
έχω πάρει άπειρες φορές πράγματα απο ΚΙΝΑ και με ελτα ποτε δεν είχα πρόβλημα
*

----------


## -nikos-

> Δεν θα πώ για αγορά απο ebay αλλα απο κίνα,
> αγόρασα κάτι RF module απο κίνα με κόστος 15$ + DHL 25$
> είχα ακούσει να μην παίρνω πράγματα με courier γιατί τα σταματάνε τελεωνείο αλλά λέω , 15$ κάνουν είμαι κάτω απο το όριο, απόδειξη έχει όλα καλά!
> Ελα όμως που τα σταμάτησαν στο τελονείο και η DHL θέλει πάνω απο 30ε για *δικαιώματα πρακτόρων!* αποθήκευσης και κάτι τέτοια...
> αυτό δεν είναι φόροι ή τελωνειακοί δασμοί αλλά χρεώσεις της DHL, άσε το τρέξιμο που έχει όπως μου είπαν.
> Τι είναι αυτά τα δικαιώματα πρακτώρω και που πάνε αυτα τα λεφτά ξέρει να μου πει κανείς?
> αφού τους έχω πληρώσει μεταφορικά γιατί ζητάνε άλλα τόσα άμα σταμαστήσει τελωνείο, και όλα αυτά για ενα φάκελο



αν τα ειχες παραγκιλει μεσω ebay δεν τα σταματανε σε τελονειο ???
αν ας πουμε εχεις παραγγελια πανω απο 200ευρο...
συνχωρα την ασχετοσηνη μου αλλα απο farnel αγγλιας δεν εχω πληρωσει ποτε τιποτα σχετικο
ενω απο ebay δεν εχω ''ψωνισει'' ποτε.

----------


## picdev

ότι είναι έξω απο ΕΕ περνάει τελωνείο, αν η αξία είναι κάτω των 45ε δεν πληρώνεις κανένα δασμό.
Ολα αυτά αν σου σταλούν με τα ΕΛΤΑ, αν σου αποσταλούν με courier ισχύουν αυτά που γράφω παραπάνω.
Εμένα η απόδειξη λέει 15$!

----------


## -nikos-

αρα αν αγωρασουμε απο ebay και ο πολητης ειναι ας πουμε χονκ-κοννκ να υπολογηζουμε και 
κανα 60αρι ευροπουλα,,,,,,,

----------


## picdev

αν η αξία είναι κάτω απο 45ε και τα πάρεις με απλό ταχυδρομίο, όπως γίνεται συνήθως δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα

----------

-nikos- (20-07-11)

----------


## lakafitis

Ειχα αγοράσει περυσι ενα ballast απο Κινα , με αξια 10 ευρω περίπου και μου το εστειλαν με DHL μεσα σε 3 μερες χωρις να πληρωσω τιποτα επιπλεον

----------


## kobi

Παιδιά καλημέρα. Θέλω να κάνω μίαερώτηση από Ε-Bay. Θέλω να βρω ένα LEDRGB ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΠΟΔΑΡΑΚΙΑπου τοποθετώντας το στην τάση ( 3-3,3 βολτ) άλλαζε μόνο του χρώματα, αργά αργά.Είναι 5mm. βρήκα κάποια αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτά. Μου φαίνετε μεγάληη διαφορά γιατί από Ελλάδα ( από τον Φανό) τα παίρνω περίπου 3 ευρώ ενώ από εδώβρήκα 10 -20 κομμάτια με 4 δολάρια!!! Είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά! Ποια μπορεί να είναιγιατί βρήκα πολλά…. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?LH_BIN=1&_trkparms=65%253A15%257C66%253A2%2  57C39%253A1&rt=nc&_nkw=RGB+LED&_clu=2&_fcid=80&_ip  g=200&_localstpos=&_stpos=&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1  514&gbr=1

----------


## JOUN

Aυτα εδω: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Pcs-5mm-R...item19bf73d9b8

----------


## kobi

Τι διαφορά έχει το FLASHING με το RAINBOW? Μιλάμε πάνταγια slow

----------


## p.gabr

μπορω να ρωτησω κατι;;;

ειδα σε αναφορα του ebay οτι ολοι οι εκθετες στελνουν στην ελλαδα
παρακολουθουσα λοιπον ενα θεμα 

δεν τολμισα βεβαιως να μπινταρω γιατι δεν γνωριζω  
  κολλησα γιατι ελεγε νο νελιβερι

50 λιρες 6 οργανα;;;;;;;

----------


## JOUN

Μονο αν πας ο ιδιος αυτοπροσωπως και τα παρεις τα δινει..

----------


## kotsos___

Απλά δεν τα στέλνει, πρέπει να πας να τα παρεις απ'ότι γράφει, γι αυτό μάλλον έληξε και χαμηλά.. :Unsure:

----------

